#ubuntu-no 2011-10-03
<jo-erlend> jeg fikk endelig rota meg til å få kjøpt wlan-kort til den stasjonære idag. Det er et PCIE n-kort. Funker knallbra rett ut av boksen. D-Link DWA-556. Det var noen andre som lurte, husker jeg.
<jo-erlend> kjøpte det på digitalimpuls.
<jo-erlend> nå begynner Oneiric å bli veldig rask, synes jeg. På laptopen tar det under tjue sekunder fra grub lastes og til desktopen er oppe og klar til bruk, med wlan satt opp og alt. Og dette er med en helt vanlig disk som ikke er spesielt rask. Det kunne sikkert reduseres med flere sekunder hvis jeg byttet til en rask SSD, regner jeg med.
<lnostdal> hei, det var jeg som lurte på dette, jo-erlend .. takk!
<lnostdal> :)
<lnostdal> jo-erlend, boot tid med SSDen her: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9NaOP-u8Do   :>    (dette er en kombinert server + desktop;   lighttpd, postgresql, samba (printer+fil))
<jo-erlend> haha. ... Jeg skulle til å rapportere en bug på unity-panel-service. Ofte når jeg  klikker på en indikator, så forsvinner menyen med en gang. Men så fikk jeg den gode idéen å holde museknappen inne litt og da fungerer det fint. Så kom jeg til å tenke på at jeg sølte litt kaffe for noen uker siden, som ødela tastaturet mitt og da jeg kjente litt godt etter, så merket jeg at venstre museknapp henger litt igjen. :)
<jo-erlend> prøvde å koble inn en annen mus og indikatorene funker jo så fint som bare det. :)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, er det der filmtricks eller?
<Malin> ja.. kaffe legger igjen et belegg.. :S fikk jo herpet noe selv en gang pga det
<Malin> sølte kaffe i forrige laptopen og da jeg snudde den, så fosset det kaffe ut :p
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg har ødelagt tre tastaturer i mitt liv; det første var på et BMX-spill en gang på åttitallet. De to siste har jeg ødelagt på et par måneder.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, så ut som en gnome-sesjon, det der? Tør ikke tenke på hvor raskt det hadde gått hvis du hadde brukt noe sånt som lxde. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har fått sånne hastigheter, men da har jeg kjørt virtualisert. Da går det jo ikke fire sekunder fra jeg skrur på "strømmen" og til desktopen er oppe engang, men det er jo juks. :)
<Malin> bmx-spill faktisk :)
<jo-erlend> mhm.. Man måtte trykke space for å hoppe, tror jeg. Synes å huske at vi kalte de spillene der for tastaturødeleggere. :)
<jo-erlend> det var et annet, veldig morsomt spill, hvor du spilte bartender. Du trykket space for å tappe øl og sende glasset nedover disken. Du måtte være rask, ellers ble kundene grinete, men hvis du var for rask, sånn at det ikke var noen som kunne ta imot glasset, så mistet du et "liv". Det var temmelig mye hamring på spacebar. :)
<Malin> hahaha
<Malin> old days :D
<jo-erlend> http://www.consoleclassix.com/colecovision/root_beer_tapper.html <-- likner veldig på det der, synes jeg.
<Malin> så snål den baren så ut :p
<jo-erlend> heh, spillet var i prinsippet en annen variant av space invaders. :)
<jo-erlend> det måtte bootes med et eget operativsystem, husker jeg.
<jo-erlend> hah, det skal jeg minne fattern på når han uunngåelig kommer til å klage over at han må reboote for å bruke tv2 sumo :)
<Malin> såpass
<Malin> hehe, ja ;)
<jo-erlend> det var ganske vanlig på den tiden der. MS-DOS var altfor tungt. :)
<Malin> sitter på øvingsforelesning i programmering forøvrig
<Malin> var det?
<Malin> sant nok ,jeg er jo bortskjemt med windows 3.0
<Malin> eller var :) :p
<Malin> men vi avsluttet da til dos for å spille
<jo-erlend> mhm. 512KB RAM er ikke så mye å rutte med. :)
<Malin> nei :)
<lnostdal> jo-erlend, ja, gnome 2.x   (maverick)
<jo-erlend> jeg var jo tidlig konge med både 640KB RAM og hardcard. Men så var det jo også et rimelig lite rike. :)
<jo-erlend> lnostdal, og ikke noe tricks?
<lnostdal> ingen triks .. den starter i grunn endel mer enn hva en vanlig desktop vil gjøre siden den brukes til server _og_ desktop :>
<lnostdal> ..så ganske najs
<Malin> lite rike?
<Malin> Vi var tidelig ute med it der jeg er fra også, men jeg aner ikke hvor mye ram den første maskina hadde
<jo-erlend> malin, bortsett fra en lærer, så var det én annen på skolen som hadde pc. :)
<Malin> den andre satte vi inn et grafikkort på husker jeg (var innebygd, men det innebygde hadde 1MB ram)det vi satte inn Viper et eller annet hadde 2MB :p
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja... :)
<Malin> var ikke mangei  min klasse som hadde heller, men jeg ar neppe eneste
<jo-erlend> hadde det ikke vært for bbs, så hadde jeg ikke hatt noen å skryte til :)
<Malin> sant
<Malin> noen av foreldrene dine som jobbet der eller?
<jo-erlend> hvor?
<Malin> bbs?
<jo-erlend> hehehe
<Malin> eller hm.. er jeg treig her? :p
<Malin> :(
<Malin> *flau*
<jo-erlend> bbs er det vi gjorde før internet kom. Vi ringte opp til hverandres datamaskiner. :)
<jo-erlend> bulletin board system.
<Malin> mhm... :)
<Malin> tenkte bbs som i noe med bank system
<jo-erlend> virker totalt sprøtt å tenke på nå. De kule gutta fikk lagt inn fire-fem telefonlinjer, så kunne folk _chatte_. :)
<Malin> jøss
<Malin> så noen la inn flere linjer?!
<Malin> må jo ha kostet litt?!
<Malin> før 198X så måtte man jo stå på venteliste for å få telefon osv
<jo-erlend> det kosta masse spenn.  Jeg skulka skolen og ringte til USA... på dagtid. På åttitallet. I timevis. :)
<Malin> ?!
<Malin> og hvordan fikk du/dere råd til å dekke det?!
<Malin> Ringe internt i Norge var jo dyrt langt ut på 90-tallet?
<jo-erlend> jeg var liten, jeg hadde ikke noe særlig forhold til penger. :)
<Malin> sant nok, men hva sa foreldrene dine?
<Malin> når var du foresten født igjen? 1978?
<jo-erlend> det kan tenkes at jeg ikke husker riktig. Det fantes endel gode norske databaser også. Det kan godt tenkes at det var de jeg hang på. Men det kosta nok familien en og annen ferietur, regner jeg med.
<jo-erlend> 1980.
<Malin> ah :)
<Malin> så du er bare 3år eldre enn meg, men virker jo temmelig hardcore å ringe rundt sånn ;)
<Malin> men de sa ikke noe liksom?
<jo-erlend> jojojo... :)
<Malin> har hatt lite restriksjoner selv, men vi fikk bare vite at vi skulle tenke på at ting ikke var gratis, etc
<Malin> :p
<Malin> ah ;)
<Malin> jo-erlend: det sitter folk i forelesningssalen her som er født så seint som i 1992 ;)
<Malin> da var jo ting temmelig moderne :p
<jo-erlend> mhm, jeg er oppmerksom på det. :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja..  det er rart :)
<Malin> undassen i ene faget her ble født året jeg starta med it :) 1990 :p
<Malin>  det er rart
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg satt og tenkte på det der forleden. Jeg husker ikke når og hvordan jeg lærte å programmere. Bare at det gikk i basic og pascal.
<jo-erlend> det er sikkert ikke så lett å skulle sette seg ned å lære sånt målbevisst og etter et skjema.
<Malin> nei, det er litt tungt, jeg sliter en del....
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<Malin> men er jo bare å stå på mer :)
<Malin> jeg skjønner mer enn da jeg starta da
<jo-erlend> det som er viktig, er å forstå prinsippene. Du kommer ikke til å huske alt, men det gjør ingenting, for du har api docs som du kan slå opp i.
<Malin> sant så sant
<Malin> jeg skjønner ofte hvordan ting virker, men tja, jeg har problemer med å skrive det ned
<Malin> jeg har også ideer til dataprogram, problemet er at jeg føler meg som en person som ikke kan skrive / tale og ikke får det frem :)
<jo-erlend> du kan skrive pseudokode.
<Malin> jo
<Malin> vi skal skrive det også, men jeg er dårlig på det, føler jeg :)
<Malin> finnes det egentlig noe sak for java som gjør at en får rammeverket til gtk? at programmene ser gtk-ut? :)
<Malin> har vel ikke lov å bruke det på øvinger tror jeg, vi skal bare bruke ting vi allerede har lært i kurset, men kunne jo vært greit å kunne, eller eventuelt bare lært seg python... :)
<jo-erlend> ja, du kan for eksempel bruke Glade i Java.
<lnostdal> Malin, swt
<lnostdal> http://www.eclipse.org/swt/ (se bildene til høyere; native look på hver plattform)
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke om Java har gått GObject Introspection enda, men da blir jo veldig mye tilgjengelig automatisk.
<jo-erlend> s/gått/fått/
<lnostdal> jeg prøvde å implementere bindinger til fra Common Lisp til Gtk+ via GObject i 2006 ellernoe sånt; da var i hvert fall ikke GObject modent nok (og ikke tatt nok i bruk av Gtk+ i seg selv til å "nå" hele tingen)
<lnostdal> s/til fra/fra
<lnostdal> ble til at jeg gjorde endel manuelt
<jo-erlend> mhm, jeg har ikke følt noe hastverk med å gå over til gir. Jeg bruker PyGTK til hverdags, for eksempel, men gtk over gir funker jo like greit. Jeg har i hvertfall ikke hatt noe problemer med det.
<jo-erlend> litt strengt, men ellers fint.
<jo-erlend> med den nye Broadway backenden i gtk 3.2 begynner det jo å bli veldig fristende å legge hele PyGTK bak seg.
<jo-erlend> hehe, det er bare det at jeg er så jævla lat. :)
<lnostdal> litt av poenget med den er vel at den ikke krever noe? .. en bytter back-end og alt "bare funker"
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> jeg synes at jeg leste om en curses-backend også.
<Malin> :)
<Malin> skal titte der jeg lnostdal
<Malin> lnostdal: det ser jo temmelig native ut ja
<lnostdal> jepp :)
<jo-erlend> malin, du kan som sagt designe GUI i glade og bruke det i mange forskjellige språk, som for eksempel Java og Python.
<lnostdal> ja, swt har vel bindinger til libglade, også
<jo-erlend> ja, det er mulig at det er det jeg snakker om :)
<lnostdal> hvis ikke er det rimileg trivielle funkjsjonskall via JNI som skal til
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle til å si at jeg ikke har brukt det i Java selv. :)
<Malin> Dette har ikke noe med ubuntu eller pc å gjøre, men hva kan være galt når jeg føler at jeg blir kvalt? og merker jeg er småsvimmel?
<lnostdal> stress
<jo-erlend> stress?
<geirha> Influensa
<lnostdal> ut å finne på noe / tenke på noe helt annet fungerer her ..   fysisk aktivitet om det må til for å få bevisstheten plantet på utsiden   (uansett en god ting; vanskelige problemer løses ofte bedre i bakgrunnen uansett) :>
<jo-erlend> stress fører ofte til sånt. For lite søvn gjør også det.
<Malin> jeg har ikke sovet mye pga at jeg ikke er helt frisk, forkjøla og har Siv Jensen-stemme ca
<Malin> kanskje jeg må slappe litt av?!
<jo-erlend> høres ut som en god idé. Skru av lyset og spill Nellie McKay på full guffe. :)
<lnostdal> joga / pusteøvelser fungerer også for noen :)
<jo-erlend> ja, så langt har jeg aldri gått, men da jeg gikk ned til to kanner kaffe om dagen, så fikk jeg et bedre liv. :)
<Malin> Nellie McKay?
<Malin> må jeg google
<jo-erlend> du må på youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbpxHBmvYY
<jo-erlend> i en perfekt verden ville hun selvsagt være å finne i u1ms, men ... Dvs, hun er der, men musikken hennes er ikke det.
<Malin> u1ms?
<Malin> jeg følger j aikke med mer :S
<Malin> må endre opplast en pånoe torrent jeg, lagger sånn her :)
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu One Music Store.
<jo-erlend> nå er forresten u1 offisiell på Windows også. Er det noen som tester det ordentlig for tiden eller?
<jo-erlend> det kan jo ikke være så vanskelig å få folk til å ta imot 5GB gratis lagringsplass på webben med synkronisering?
<Malin> ah, der kan du se :)
<Malin> ja, 5GB er 3GB mer enn hva Dropbox har som standard... :D
<jo-erlend> u1 funker på gnu+Linux, windows, osx, ios og android. Offisielt. Men det er bare som synktjeneste. De kuleste tingene funker bare i gnu+linux, foreløpig.
<Malin> ah
<jo-erlend> dvs... De funker jo tradisjonelt ikke i det hele tatt, men sånn i teorien funker de bare  i gnu+linux :)
<Malin> :p
<jo-erlend> men hvis du ser bort fra tradisjon og teori, så fungerer de jo også teoretisk sett i os x og windows også.
<jo-erlend> The in-crowd er også ganske bra, synes jeg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xkz_hpU8yi4&html5=True
<Malin> ja
<jo-erlend> jeg liker den blandingen mellom alvor og litt dyp, mørk humor.
<Malin> jeg også jo-erlend
<Huffameg> hei, eg har eit lite problem som sikkert er veldig lett å fikse, men eg skjøner ikkje heilt korleis: eg får opp ei oppdatering i oppdateringshandsamaren for «winetricks», men den vil ikkje oppdatere fordi det er frå ei kjelde som ikkje er godkjent. korleis kan eg ordne dette=
<Huffameg> ?
<Huffameg> er det nokon her i det heile??
<Malin> kunne du i terminal kjørt: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Malin> og postet outputen i en pastebin?
<Malin> jeg regner med man må få godkjent kilden som winetrics ligger i :)
<Malin> jeg må ta en buss nå, men er hjemme om tja. 20 minutter ca
<Huffameg> Fyrst: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/701900/
<Huffameg> nei.. vent
<Huffameg> heh
<Huffameg> der gjekk det
<Huffameg> :)
<Huffameg> takktakk..
<Malin> nå er jeg hjemme igjen
<Malin> er det outputen fra terminalen når du kjørte apt-get update og apt-get upgrade?
<Malin> men jeg skjønner kanskje at problemet er at du må ha signering av ppa-en
<Malin> så om jeg får vite hvilken ppa du la til for å installere winetrics, så kan jeg også finne ut hvordan man finner gpg-nøkkel og hvam an måtte trenge
<kleinbottle> Jeg har en mappe, ~/.local/share/mime/packages som jeg får beskjed om at jeg ikke har tilgang til når jeg prøver å åpne den.
<kleinbottle> Den ser slik ut: drw-r--r-- 2 stig stig 4096 2009-12-04 22:39 packages
<kleinbottle> Jeg kunne liste den med sudo, og den inneholder kun én fil, med samme tidsstempel som mappen.
<kleinbottle> Grunnen til at dette plager meg er at jeg får en haug feilmeldinger hver gang jeg kjører wine som refererer til denne mappen.
<Malin> åj, så ikke at Huffameg forsvant jeg :)
<geirha> kleinbottle: Ja, katalogen mangler execute-bit
<geirha> chmod +x ~/.local/share/mime/packages
<kleinbottle> Aha, trodde det var nok med read-write.
<geirha> For filer er det det, men kataloger er litt annerledes.
<kleinbottle> Så du «utfører» en mappe når du åpner den?
<kleinbottle> Ha! Der forsvant alle feilmeldingene fra wine. Tusen takk!
<geirha> read gir deg tilgang til å se inneholdet i katalogen (ls). write gir deg tilgang til å opprette og slette filer i katalogen, og execute gir deg tilgang til å gå inn i katalogen (cd)
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions (engelsk) forklarer det mer detaljert, om det er av interesse.
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-04
<SlimG> Noen tips til usb wifi dongle med støtte for både 2.4 og 5 GHz, og som fungerer fint ut-av-boksen under Ubuntu?
<Malin> åj. 5GHz, er det noe som bruker det?
<SlimG> Jeg har satt det opp på skolen for å løse interferens problemene som 2.4 GHz fører til
<SlimG> 5GHz gir 18 kanaler, 2.4GHz gir 4
<Berge> s/interferens/støy
<Berge> 2.4GHz har ca. 14 kanaler, litt avhengig av hvordan du regner.
<Berge> Men hovedårsaken til at 5GHz er mer støyfri, er at alt mulig annet i verden er på 2.4GHz.
<Berge> Så som garasjeåpnere, babycall, mikrobølgeovner og kosmisk bakgrunnsstråling.
<Berge> Og de færreste hjemme-APer er på 5GHz.
<Berge> Hvilket er glimrende for oss som har det.
<SlimG> med 5ghz kan man sette 18 WiFi rutere oppå hverandre uten å få støy, med 2.4ghz er dette begrenset til 4
<SlimG> når man bruker 802.11g såvidt jeg har forstått
<Berge> SlimG: Nei.
<Berge> (-:
<Berge> Et wifi-bånd er langt bredere enn én kanalbredde, også på 5GHz.
<Berge> 802.11g er 54Mbit på 2.4GHz, med masse overlapp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11g-2003
<Berge> 5GHz er også vilt variabelt fra land til land.
<SlimG> Med 20MHz kanalbredde på 2.4 GHz båndet så overlapper kanalnumrene hverandre, med 20 MHz kanalbredde på 5 GHz båndet så overlapper ikke kanalnummerne hverandre, iallefall ikke for frekvensene som er tilgjengelig i Norge.
 * xt testa D-Link DIR 825 i dag, med openwrt på
<xt> den avr ganske nais
<xt> 2 radioer, 5GHz og 2.4GHz
<SlimG> xt: Jeg bruker disse på hele skolen med OpenWRT, fungerer greit, men sliter med å få låst opp radiokanalene vi skal ha tilgang på her til lands
<SlimG> Berge: Kunne du evt. sett over https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=27086 posten min, og se om jeg misforstår noe fundamentalt innen radio? Jeg er forholdvis ny på dette
<Berge> xt: Hjemmenettet mitt har Cisco Aironet-AP med 2x2.4GHz-radio og 5GHz-radio.
<Berge> xt: Det er de naiseste APene jeg har vært borti.
 * xt trenger ruter, ikkje AP
<xt> bruker til openvpn og andre gøye triks
<xt> morro med ulike vlan osv på ulike porter då
<xt> og gigabit-svitsj
 * Berge ruter med litt Linux.
<Berge> PÃ¥ x8t6.
<Berge> x86, sågar.
<Berge> SlimG: Er du veldig opptatt av radiopolitiske spørsmål? (-:
<xt> SlimG: sei frå om du finn ut av det
<Berge> Det er ikke som at PT kommer etter folk med patruljebiler om de støyer litt rundtom på 2.4GHz i ikke-tillatte bånd.
<Berge> SlimG: Ellers vet jeg veldig lite om hvordan dette er implementert i drivere.
<SlimG> xt: Løsningen ligger i å endre kildekoden til ath9k driveren, desverre klarer jeg ikke dette med mine "hello world" C++ kunnskaper
<Berge> Løsningen er å bruke saklige APer (-:
<Berge> Men hvorfor er du så opptatt av kanalene?
<Berge> Kan du ikke bare bruke en som er tilgjengelig?
<xt> SlimG: blir vel dårlig med c++ inni kernelmodulen, ja
<SlimG> Berge: Vi har 8 bygninger som står _veldig_ tett rundt hverandre
<Berge> SlimG: Slå ned senderstyrker, ikke opp.
<Berge> Og hiv inn flere APer.
<Berge> Det er den eneste saklige måten å øke wifi-kapasiteten på.
<Berge> Om du øker tilgjengeligheten for hvert enkelt AP, kobler bare flere klienter seg på det.
<Berge> Og da går ytelsen ned fordi klientene bruker opp luften.
<geirha> Lufta er til for alle!
<Berge> Nopes!
<Berge> PT er uenig.
<xt> Dama òg.
<SlimG> Berge: Jeg har allerede forsøkt å balansere støy:sendestyrke på 2.4 GHz båndet slik at det fungerer i ~80% av hver bygning, så jeg vil helst bare få aktivert 5GHz slik at de med problemer kun trenger å skaffe seg 5GHz WiFi nic. Og om jeg får alle 18 kanalene i 5GHz båndet så eksisterer det ikke noe støyproblemer i det hele tatt lengre, og jeg slipper å måtte utføre mer fysisk arbeid for å få opp flere aksesspunkt
<Berge> SlimG: Bare slå på 5GHz og se hva som skjer?
<Berge> Husk at 5GHz stoppes fortere av ting enn 2.4.
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-05
<Kagee> I følge man mount, så burde jeg klare å montere en disk som er satt som ro i fstab som rw ved å gjøre "sudo mount xfs2 | dir -o rw", men jeg får bare "dir: kan ikke åpne rw: Ingen slik fil eller filkatalog"
<geirha> Kagee: Hva gjør den |-en der?
<Kagee> geirha: det er slik det står i man mount. Jeg syntes det så veldig rart ut selv.
<geirha> Ah, i synopsisen ja. device|dir betyr device eller dir
<Kagee> aaaaah
<Kagee> hadde det stårr [ device | dir ] hadde jeg skjønt det.
<geirha> Men da hadde det betydd device eller dir eller ingenting
<Kagee> mjaaaa
<xt> :)
<xt> Kagee: man man
<xt> -a|-b              options delimited by | cannot be used together.
<Gusth> Hei, trenger hjelp til en oppgave jeg står fast på. Jeg skal først lage en fifo kalt 'test'. I oppgaven skal jeg ha to terminalvinduer oppe. Målet er at jeg skal lese innholdet i filen test kontinuerlig. Oppgaven tipser om bruk 'tail'.  Skal oppgi kommandoen for tail i filen over. Så skal jeg over i det andre terminalvinduet for å redigere utdata fra ls -l til fifo'en. Kanskje litt uklart, men om noen kan hjelpe kan jeg sende hele oppga
<Gusth> veteksten priv.
<brik> http://pastebin.com/
<geirha> Gusth: man tail
<Kagee> Gusth: les man tail
<geirha> Du må få den til å holde fila åpen
<Kagee> Og så kan du lese denne (google + bash redirect) http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<geirha> Usj, nei.
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<geirha> Alt av bash- og sh-dokumenter på tldp.org er best å unngå. De inneholder mange feil og er generelt utdaterte.
<Kagee> vel, jeg syntes den forklarte redirect bedre.
<Gusth> http://pastebin.com/ua04RaEs er hele oppgaveteksten
<Gusth> Har lest man til tail utallige ganger, eneste fornuftige jeg finner ut av er tail -f
<geirha> Er en tutorial her også  http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/howto/redirection_tutorial
<Gusth> men ikke funnet ut hvordan jeg kobler den i praksis
<geirha> Gusth: Da er du inne på noe, ja
<geirha> Kagee: Å vise kode som dette som eksempelkode er galskap. Folk kan jo tro det er riktig måte å gjøre ting på: rm -f $(find / -name core) &> /dev/null
<Kagee> hmm, vel bortsett fra 3.6 syntes jeg den var ok
<geirha> mkdir -p "/tmp/ * /core"  # NÃ¥ vil den rm-linja vil slette mye mer enn planlagt.
<Kagee> mkdir ?
<Kagee> Gusth: lag en fil, kjør "tail -f filnavn" på den i terminal, og forsøk å legg til linjer i fila.
<geirha> Strengt tatt er det nok med en cat, men med tail -f kan man åpne og skrive til den flere ganger
<Gusth> Kagee: har gjort det, men får ikke vist innholdet i fila
<Kagee> "får ikke vist innholdet" ?
<geirha> Gusth: Den har ikke noe innhold, det er en fifo.
<geirha> Skriv noe til fifoen og tail -f vil motta det
<Gusth> Ok, jeg skriver tail -f test  , kommer bare en markør ingen prompt. lar det stå i ene terminalvinduet og hopper til det andre vinduet og skriver ls -l > test  , vil dette være korrekt?
<Gusth> ettersom jeg ikke vet ha resultat vil bli
<Gusth> nei vent litt
<geirha> jepp
<Gusth> Åja
<Gusth> tror jeg skjønner
<Gusth> så
<Gusth> du bruker tail
<Gusth> i et vindu
<jo-erlend> er det flere enn jeg som ikke har fått med seg https://apps.ubuntu.com?  :)
<Gusth> du kan si at du bruker tail i stede for /dev/pts/x
<Gusth> når du redirigerer
<jo-erlend> watch -n tail filnavn?
<jo-erlend> watch -n 1 tail filnavn, mente jeg. Ikke helt kontinuerlig, men oppdatert hvert sekund.
<geirha> jo-erlend: nei, det er en fifo.
<geirha> cat test  i stedet for  tail -f test   vil også fungere
<Gusth> okok, tror jeg tok den np
<Gusth> nå*
<geirha> men cat vil avslutte når den mottar EOF
<jo-erlend> ah.
<geirha> for vanlige filer er for øvrig tail -f å foretrekke fremfor watch -n 1 tail
<Gusth> Supert, fikk det til. takk for hjelpa
<geirha> Gusth: Var det klipp og lim fra oppgaveteksten i den pastebinen, eller skrev du manuelt fra ei bok?
<Gusth> klipp og lim
<geirha> Og dette er en skoleoppgave? Bare stusset på noen skrivefeil.
<Gusth> Jess
<Gusth> høgskole vel og merke
<Malin> det forklarer vel skriveleifene? :p
<hjd> http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2011/10/03/making-ubuntu-available-in-50-languages/
<hjd> bokmål ligger på 35. plass og nynorsk ligger på 58. plass på listen for språk med mest fullstendig oversettelse http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-11.10-translation-stats.html
<Malin> hjd: noen som deler plass?
<Malin> ser at situasjonen for nynorsk da må være for dårlig i alle fall
<hjd> Malin: tror ikke det. Hvis de har regnet utifra hvor mange tekststrenger som er oversatt så er det jo også vanskeligere å få treff, enn om man bare går etter prosenten. Se https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/nb så ser du at det er ~380 000 strenger som kan oversettes.
<Malin> såpass ja...
<Malin> kanskje man skulle tatt en skikkelig dugnad på det der en dag
<hjd> Malin: har du vært borti oversetting i launchpad før?
<Malin> nei, men jeg var borti noe oversetting for et arch-dervat tror jeg det var, eller så var det en variant av (husker ikke navnet i farten)
<Malin> men var ei tekstfil tror jeg, hvor en gikk igjennom og endret strengene i alle fall
<hjd> Launchpad er veldig hyggelig. Den lister orginalteksten også kan man legge til oversettelser (eller forslag som andre bør se på/godkjenne). Den viser også forslag basert på hva andre har oversatt samme ordet eller setningen til andre steder.
<hjd> Du kan forøvrig ta en titt på http://ubuntu.no/oversetting. Spesielt linken til fellesordlisten er nyttig.
<hjd> Ellers er det bare å ta en titt på et program du bruker en del, og se om det er noen deler som mangler oversettelser. Eller du kan gå gjennom listen over alle pakkene jeg linket til over. :)
<Malin> problemet er at jeg burker engelsk versjon av Ubuntu :)
<hjd> Greit nok. Ubuntu lister uansett hvor fullstendige oversettelsene er for de forskjellige pakken. Se feks ikke oversatte deler av unity https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/unity/+pots/unity/nb/+translate?show=untranslated
<hjd> Men et problem da blir kanskje å kunne bruke de samme begrepene konsekvent hvis du ikke vet hva som benyttes andre steder i samme programmet. :/
<hjd> Hurra! Navnet til Ubuntu P har blitt offentliggjort: Precise Pangolin (http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784)
 * hjd prøver å finne ut hva en Pangolin er...
<Malin> spørsmålet er om jeg egentlig har tida
<Malin> :
<Malin> :)
<hjd> vel, bidra litt nå og da tar ikke så mye tid :)
<hjd> Du kan ta en titt på noen pakker, og se om det er noe å tilføye :)
<geirha> Ahh, nok en gang var Humble-bundle verd pengene. SpaceChem er kjempegøy!
<si-m1> ah nice
<si-m1> ganske artig det ja
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-06
<jo-erlend> æsj, flash forsvant akkurat når jeg hadde behov for det. Hvordan installerer jeg det manuelt?
<si-m1> apt-get install flash-installer
<si-m1> elns
<si-m1> evt. sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<jo-erlend> nei, det funker ikke i oneiric. Men jeg fiksa det.
<jo-erlend> til /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so funka da.
<si-m1> stemmer, installerte det manuelt her og
<jo-erlend> er det sånn at Firefox laster de pluginene fra /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins automatisk?
<jo-erlend> der har jeg bare en som heter flashplugin-alternative.so
<jo-erlend> skjønner ikke helt de greiene der. /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so er en symbolsk lenke til /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so. Bortsett fra dem, har jeg ingen andre av de der i systemet. Men da jeg lastet ned fra adobe, pakket ut og flyttet den nye .so-fila til flashplugin-installer/ så funka det jo helt greit. Gjør ubufox det samme som flashplugin-installer?
<si-m1> jo-erlend: jepps
<si-m1> altså, den laster ting automagisk fra /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ i alle fall
<si-m1> tipper du må fjerne flashplugin-alternative.so
<xt> Berge: fekk du til SPICE-en?
<Berge> xt: Jeg fikk aldri sett på den.
<Berge> Fryktelig opptatt for tiden
<carestad> compiz liker å krasje
<carestad> don't like it
<carestad> mistenker at spotify-klienten kan ha noe med det å gjøre
<carestad> any takers?
<Kagee> ikke ang. spotifyklienten...
<Kagee> da går jeg ut ifra at du bruker native, og ikke via wine.
<carestad> jepp
<carestad> teh preview version
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-07
<Huffameg> hjeeelp! eg har eit problem: eg har lengje slitt med det at maskinen min hengte seg dersom eg skrudde på wifi utan å ha straumkontakt. så fann eg ei oppskrift på http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1756846  som eg ville prøve, og nå får eg ikkje starta den vanlege versjonen i det heile. anten heng den seg på den fyrste ubuntu-logoen eller så stoppar den med ein beskjed om ein Buetooth hc10 timeout. kva kan eg gjere 
<Huffameg> finst det ein måte å fikse problemet på eller kan eg gjere om installasjonen av dei pakkene?
<Huffameg> eventuelt: om eg heile tida brukar denne versjonen når eg loggar meg inn, vil eg miste tilgangen til nye oppdateringar og slikt? kva er bakdelen med å nytte den eg er på no?
<Huffameg> er det nokon her i det heile?
<Malin> det er noen her, men en må regne med at ikke alle er parat til å svare med en gang :) Jeg skal titte på den oppskrifta og se om jeg forstår det :)
<Huffameg> takk for det. :)
<Malin> du installerte nyere kjerne?
<Malin> og nå får du ikke bootet?
<Huffameg> nettopp
<Huffameg> eg  trur i allefall det er dét som er problemet
<Malin> kan du prøve å boote den gamle kjerna?
<Malin> for å se om du får bootet i det heletatt mener jeg :)
<Huffameg> altså.. no er eg på ein tidlegare kjerne
<Huffameg> og det går fint
<Malin> ah :)
<Huffameg> så eg kjem meg jo inn..
<Malin> installerte du akkurat de kernel-versjonene som står om i den tråden, eller tok du enda nyere?
<Huffameg> men mistar eg noko ved å bruke denne kjerna?
<Huffameg> eg tok dei som låg på sida oppskrifta refererer til.. og dei ser nyare ut
<Huffameg> 3.1.0
<Malin> nei, du mister ikke noe ved å bruke en annen kjerne :)
<Huffameg> er det mogleg å få den kjernen eg er på no til å bli standard igjen?
<Malin> ja :)
<Huffameg> :D
<Malin> det enkleste er vel å avinstallere de du installerte fra siden der, siden de hindrer deg i å boote
<Huffameg> ok?
<Malin> kan det være noe boot-flag du har hatt på den kjerna du nå kjører, som du ikke har lagt til i den nye?
<Malin> ja, om du avinstallerer den kjerna, så sitter du igjen med den du nå kjører (det er andre måter å omdefinere hva som er default kernel også)
<Malin> da må jeg google litt for jeg husker ikke i farten
<Huffameg> ok
<Malin> når du har avnstallert, kunne du først prøvd en enda nyere kjerne
<Malin> ah, det er dayli du har installert, og det er noe som endres hvers dag, så er ikke nødvendigvis at det virker da :)
<Huffameg> jaudå.. men kvifor vil eg det dersom eg ikkje får noko?
<Malin> var vel mer at den kjernen du installerte var dayli, og da er det ikke sikkert kjernen starter (vil tro dayli er for folk som utvikler og sånt og tester)
<Huffameg> aha..
<Huffameg> eg vil berre bli kvitt den
<Huffameg> :)
<Malin> mhm :)
<Malin> bare kvitt deg med den kjerna du installerte i første omgang
<Malin> i neste omgang vil jeg vite hvilken kjerne du kjører nå, også kan vi etter det teste en nyere stabil kjerne :)
<Huffameg> ok. korleis gjer eg det?
<Huffameg> :S
<Malin> skal kjøpe en formelsamling i matematikk, så er back igjen snart. (er på it-forelesning egentlig :) )
<Malin> ah
<Malin> skal vi se
<Malin> pakkene du installerte, er de nøyaktig lik dette? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<Malin> med tanke på versjonsnummer osv?
<Huffameg> det ser sånn ut, ja
<Malin> jau, og du kjører 64-bit?
<Huffameg> nei, eg brukte i386
<Malin> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.1.0-999-generic_3.1.0-999.201110040905_i386.deb linux-headers-3.1.0-999-generic_3.1.0-999.201110040905_i386.deb linux-headers-3.1.0-999_3.1.0-999.201110040905_all.deb
<Malin> det skal fjerne pakkene
<Malin> brb :)
<Huffameg> ok.. då går eg til lunsj, så kjem eg attende
<geirha> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.1.0-999-generic linux-headers-3.1.0-999-generic linux-headers-3.1.0-999
<Huffameg> eg får forresten berre beskjed om at den ikkje finn pakkene
<Malin> geirha: takk for rettelsen
<Malin> ja, gjør som geirha sier :)
<Malin> jeg glemte meg angående installert-pakkenavn
<virtuelv> hmph
<virtuelv> skal jeg prøve meg på Ubuntu 11.10, montro
<Huffameg> Malin: no har eg starta om, og det funkar no. takk! du nemnte at det kunne vere lurt å teste ei nyare kjerne.. kva har eg å tene på det?
<Malin> Huffameg: var det ikke så at maskinen frøys når du aktiverte trådløskortet?
<Huffameg> jepp
<Malin> tanken var at det kanskje var en oppdatert driver i en nyere kjerne :)
<Huffameg> :)
<Malin> er vel det de sier i den tråden du viste til også
<Malin> men kan være greit å kjøre inn en nyere kjerne, men som er stabil f.eks. :)
<Huffameg> ja, let's d i
<Huffameg> t
<Malin> :)
<Malin> hvilken kjerne kjører du nå?
<Malin> uname -r i terminalen vil gi svaret på versjonen :)
<Huffameg> 2.6.38-12-generic
<Malin> ser ut som denne er siste stabile: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0.6-oneiric/
<Malin> som jeg kan finne
<Malin> det gjør ikke noe om det står oneiric
<Huffameg> ok..
<Huffameg> skal eg berre installere på same måte som med den andre?
<Huffameg> og korleis veit eg om eg lyt køyre 64 bit eller ei?
<geirha> Hva sier  uname -m  ?
<Huffameg> i686
<geirha> Da har du 32-bit
<Huffameg> aha.
<geirha> En annen måte å se det på er   file /bin/bash
<Huffameg> er det viktig kva rekkefølgje eg installerer pakkene i?
<geirha> Da står det enten 32-bit eller 64-bit i tredje feltet.
<Huffameg> kva er den faktisk skilnaden på 32 og 64? og kva er tilrådd?
<geirha> Ja, men dpkg kan ordne med det. Last ned alle til samme katalog og kjør  sudo dpkg -i linux-image-3.0.6*.deb
<geirha> 32-bit kan installeres både på 32-bits og 64-bits arkitektur. 64-bit kan kun installeres på 64-bits arkitektur.
<Huffameg> ok. då er det omstartstid
<Huffameg> :)
<jo-erlend> er vel ikke alltid at X er helt fornøyde med nye kjerner?
<Huffameg> geirha Malin : ah.. ikkje noko hell.. denne hengte seg òg når logoen kom opp
<jo-erlend> Huffameg, hvilket skjermkort har du og hva slags drivere bruker du til det?
<Huffameg> men no fekk eg ikkje noko feilmelding så vidt eg kan sjå..
<Huffameg> jo-erlend: eg veit ikkje.. korleis finn eg ut det?
<jo-erlend> du kan se i jockey om det er noen proprietære drivere i bruk.
<jo-erlend> du er i 10.04 eller noe sånt?
<Huffameg> 11.04
<geirha> Kanskje bedre å prøve nyeste 2.6-kjerne. Hvis det finnes noen slike ferdigpakket.
<Huffameg> jo-erlend: hmm.. du må nok snakk litt meir menneske til meg, diverre
<Huffameg> geirha: jepp.. men då må eg gjere om det eg nett gjorde fyrst..?
<jo-erlend> Huffameg, alt+f2 og skriv inn jockey-gtk
<jo-erlend> eller bare skriv jockey i dash.
<Huffameg> jepp
<jo-erlend> de der proprietære driverne må gjerne fjernes før du installerer ny kjerne.
<Huffameg> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<jo-erlend> er det alt?
<Huffameg> ja
<jo-erlend> ok.
<jo-erlend> åpne en terminal og kjør lspci | grep VGA
<jo-erlend> men... Hvorfor driver du egentlig og fikler med kjernen?
<Huffameg> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<jo-erlend> ah. Du sier at "systemet hengte seg". Hva betyr det?
<Huffameg> fordi systemet heng seg ofte når eg nyttar trådlaust nett..
<Huffameg> at det sluttar å responderer.. fryser altså.. og så byrjar vifta å gå amokk
<Huffameg> det fyrste eg må gjere no er å avinstallere den kjerna eg nyss la til..
<jo-erlend> da høres det egentlig ikke ut som at systemet har sluttet å respondere. Når det der skjer, kan du for eksempel flytte musa da? Funker numlock og de der? Hvis du trykker alt+ctrl+f1, får du opp en svart skjerm hvor du kan logge inn?
<Huffameg> nei, musa fryser, ingenting funkar
<jo-erlend> hva har du prøvd?
<Huffameg> å trykke på alt eg veit..
<Huffameg> heh
<jo-erlend> alt+ctrl+f1?
<jo-erlend> jeg har vært borti at sånne ting kan få X til å tryne. Det vil bety at desktopen ikke reagerer i det hele tatt, mens systemet ellers er ok.
<Huffameg> hmm.. eg trur ikkje eg har gjort nett det.. men viss eg tvingar avslutting så plar det funke når eg skrur på..
<Huffameg> aha.
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med å tringe avslutting?
<jo-erlend> tvinge, tom.
<Huffameg> avknappen
<Huffameg> bryte straumen
<jo-erlend> akkurat. Ja, sånne problemer pleier ikke å overleve en reboot.
<Huffameg> heh
<jo-erlend> med tanke på at oneiric slippes om bare noen få dager, tror jeg at jeg ville ha vurdert å bruke tiden på en oppgradering fremfor å prøve å løse et problem som kanskje ikke lenger finnes.
<Huffameg> ja, men no freista eg jo å installere oneiric, men det hengte seg berre
<Huffameg> altså få meg ei ny kjerne
<jo-erlend> oneiric er ikke bare en ny kjerne. Det er et nytt operativsystem.
<jo-erlend> nye drivere, ny X, ny alt.
<geirha> Høres ut som det er en regresjonsfeil for skjermkortet ditt i nyere kjerner
<Huffameg> aha.. er det mykje betre?
<Huffameg> enn natty altså?
<Huffameg> og er det noko særleg skilnad?
<jo-erlend> jeg synes absolutt det.
<Huffameg> ok.. men då ventar eg berre på at dei skal sleppe..
<jo-erlend> geirha, det behøver vel ikke akkurat å være regresjon sånn sett. Jeg har også opplevd det der, at når jeg installerer en helt ny kjerne, så funker det ikke, mens den samme kjernen i ny versjon av Ubuntu fungerer fint.
<Malin> godt mulig det er bedre å bruke en 2.6.x-pakke, men vriker nå som versjonsnummeret ikke har noen praktisk betydning? men en veit nå aldri
<Huffameg> kan de likevel hjelpe meg å fjerne den kjernen eg nyss installerte?
<jo-erlend> gjorde du ikke det isted?
<geirha> sudo apt-get remove linux-{image,headers}-3.0.6-030006-generic linux-headers-3.0.6-030006
<Huffameg> geirha: nei, det stemmer nok ikkje..
<Huffameg> finn ikkje pakka
<Huffameg> jo-erlend: jau, men så installerte eg ei ny ei som heller ikkje funka
<Malin> sudo apt-get remoe linux-headers-3.0.6-030006 linux-headers-3.0.6-030006-generic linux-image-3.0.6-030006-generic
<Malin> jeg ser for meg at du har et eller annet bootflag på kjerna du booter, som ikke er på den nye
<Huffameg> Malin: kunne ikkje finne den pakka heller..
<geirha> Hm. Har du aptitude?    aptitude -F %p search '~i ^linux-'
<geirha> Den vil liste opp alle installerte pakker som begynner med "linux-"
<Huffameg> Programmet «aptitude» finst i desse pakkane:  * aptitude  * aptitude-gtk Prøv: sudo apt-get install <vald pakke>
<Malin> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Malin> det som er litt frusterende er at jeg ikke husker hvor man får ut info om hvordan man har konfiguert i forhold til bootfalgs, etc
<Malin> lenge siden jeg har drevet med det merker jeg
<Huffameg> geirha: dette namnet du leita etter: linux-image-3.0.6-030006-generic                                                 linux-image-generic            ?
<geirha> Ja, alle de med 3.0.6 i seg
<Huffameg> berre den eine
<geirha> Ah, derfor apt-get-kommandoene i stad feilet da.
<geirha> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.0.6-030006-generic
<Huffameg> sjå det, ja
<Huffameg> ;)
<Huffameg> men då startar eg om att..
<Huffameg> takk for hjelpa
<Huffameg> eg kjem nok heilt sikkert attende når oneiric kjem
<Huffameg> :)
<geirha> Neste uke med andre ord :)
<Malin> ja
<geirha> Hehe, første kommentaren var morsom. http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> Pangolin er et bra navn det. Precise? Ikke så bra.
<jo-erlend> Perpendicular Pangolin hadde vært bedre, synes jeg. :)
<jo-erlend> i hvertfall  noe litt mindre kjedelig enn "precise".
<geirha> Lettere å stave enn oneiric i alle fall.
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> jeg bare håper at folk klarer å holde seg litt i skinnet for denne syklusen og fokusere på å raffinere det vi har istedenfor å introdusere flere store endringer.
<geirha> Ja, de pleier vel å begrense endringene for LTS-utgivelser
<jo-erlend> ikke alltid.
<jo-erlend> lucid var vel noenlunde konservativ, men ellers har de vært litt i overkant vågale.
<geirha> mener hardy også var det
<xt> dapper!
<jo-erlend> tja... De fikk hamra inn pulseaudio, men hardy ble vel egentlig ikke helt god før etter utgivelse.
<geirha> Ah, ja det var en del problem med flash og wine i begynnelsen ja
<jo-erlend> dapper var jo ... såpass at de måtte forsinke den. Men det var greit. På de tidspunktene så var det helt nødvendig å få inn det aller siste. I Lucid var det ikke det og den synes jeg var veldig god helt fra begynnelsen av, men litt umoderne estetisk sett. Klarer de å få til samme kvalitet med pangolin, så blir det bra.
<jo-erlend> heh... Nå begynner Ubuntu å bli stort gitt! http://nrk.no/
<jo-erlend> visste ikke at det fantes sånne Unity supporter-klær engang. :)
<brik> hum?
<brik> hvor ser du ubuntu der?
<jo-erlend> ser du ikke dama med Unity-skjerfet? :)
<jo-erlend> æsj, det er det der som er så dumt med nettaviser. De endrer jo forsidene sine hele tiden.
<jo-erlend> Ellen Johnson-Sirleaf satt med et grønt skjerf som det sto Unity på. Så nesten litt sånn fotballskjerf-aktig ut.
<brik> nei :p
<jo-erlend> heh, det er forresten litt morsomt hvordan hjernen fungerer noen ganger... "Ah, ny fredsprisvinner ja. Kult skjerf! Unity" :)
<silverarrow> jeg brente den siste daily vesjonen av ubuntu
<silverarrow> den booted fint i HP laptop som har streiket før
<silverarrow> broadcom trådløs er sær
<silverarrow> trenger å laste ned driverne
<silverarrow> ralink er litt mer smidig der
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-08
<virtuelv> Noen som vet hvor jeg endrer default-fonter i Ubuntu 11.10?
<virtuelv> (Altså, i Unity)
<virtuelv> Og hvordan endrer jeg posisjonen til den møkkatingen som dukker opp om jeg prøver å gjøre noe litt ute til venstre i et dokument
<virtuelv> (docken, altså)
<virtuelv> er redd dette Unity-eksperimentet blir relativt kortvarig, og at jeg finner meg en annen distro
<virtuelv> unity føles som en verre tvangstrøye enn OS X, og det synes jeg er en prestasjon i seg selv
<auirmgnbdrqybvei> Heihei : )
<auirmgnbdrqybvei> noen her som har 5 minutter å hjelpe meg litt?
<auirmgnbdrqybvei> installerte netopp Ebubuntu
<auirmgnbdrqybvei> og tenkte å legge inn nytt tema, og login window
<silverarrow> høres vanskelig ut
<tardendy_> Heihei
<silverarrow> tema kan til en viss grad velges under preferances
<silverarrow> eller noe slikt
<silverarrow>  jeg har lubuntu
<tardendy_> okei
<tardendy_> jeg lasta ned Brasillinux Eye  fra http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<tardendy_> men skjønner egentlig veldig lite hvordan jeg skal få den til å funke ;p
<tardendy_> så vist noen hær kjapt kunne fortalt litt om hvordan, hadde det vært konge :D
<silverarrow> kanskje der er en brasil linux kanal?
<tardendy_> hehe nei, det er et login windows ;p
<tardendy_> window*
<Sakarias> hvis eubuntu bruker gdm, se om http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/change-gdm-theme-background-in-ubuntu.html er til hjelp
<tardendy_> takktakk : ) skal skjekke
<silverarrow> jeg flytter en stor mappe  til en usb hd, og det tar 12 timer !!
<silverarrow> estimert tid
<silverarrow> er det normalt?
<silverarrow> filmer og slikt
<lnostdal_> NTFS?
<lnostdal_> NTFS er gørrtregt
<silverarrow> gørr er forbokstaven
<silverarrow> hva er raskest da?
<silverarrow> ext4?
<silverarrow> ext3?
<silverarrow> med teflon
<lnostdal_> jeg ville vel gått for ext4
#ubuntu-no 2011-10-09
<virtuelv> *Sigh* Nå har jeg forsøkt å leve med Ubuntu Unity siden fredag
<virtuelv> og jeg har lyst til å rive fjeset av vedkommede som syntes den søpla var en ide verd å forfølge
<virtuelv> det er en pissdårlig kopi av OS X
<virtuelv> og jeg misliker allerede OS X
<virtuelv> gnome-shell er et par hakk mindre irriterende enn Unity
<jo-erlend> gnome shell er fint det. Litt mer modent enn Unity
<jo-erlend> det har vel stort sett nøyaktig de samme utfordringene i forhold til flere skjermer, men.
<sharparrow> hei
<sharparrow> jeg installerte lubuntu 11.10
<sharparrow> alt mulig crasher
<sharparrow> ikke lurt
<jo-erlend> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Copyright-claim-against-time-zone-database-1357762.html ...
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-01
<Kagee> http://m.dinside.no/php/art.php?id=903099
<SlimG> Vil det fungerer å koble til en VOIP telefon til en PBX over 1 cat-5 par slik at tilkoblingen blir half-duplex?
<SlimG> Jeg regner med samtalen da også vil bli half-duplex walkie-talkie, men er det noe annet som gjør dette vanskelig?
<xt\> SlimG, lag-2 half duplex betyr ikkje lag-4 half duplex
<xt\> burde virke, men kan bli litt delay/forsinkelsar/echo, eller andre problem
<RoyK> xt: duplex er på lag 1...
<xt> eh, ja.
<xt> SÃ¥rri :)
<xt> og voipen er vel på lag"5"
<RoyK> SlimG: alt støtter vel duplex
<RoyK> voip er lag 7
<RoyK> type SIP og RTP og sånt
<RoyK> (gitt at det er OSI-modellen du snakker om)
 * RoyK mekker kaffe
<SlimG> Ser jeg kan få til to par mot alle telefonene våre alikevell, så da er det ikke half-duplex noe potensielt problembarn uansett
<RoyK> SlimG: du trenger to par for å kjøre ethernet åkke som
<RoyK> ...eller 2x2 par for gigE
<RoyK> og gigabit støtter vel bare full duplex, så vidt jeg husker
<RoyK> evt kan du jo bare sette opp en lokal svitsj
<xt> SlimG: kjøp telefoner som har switch :)
<SlimG> Funker ikke 1-par i HDX på en 10/100 Mbps link?
<SlimG> Hadde forstått det sånn at man ender opp i HDX om 1 av 2 par svikter
<RoyK> trukke det, nei
<RoyK> selv om du stakk...
<RoyK> hm
<RoyK> ser ikke ut som om det er noen lett måte å installere ubuntu desktop 12.04.1 på lvm :(
<RoyK> kanskje -alternate eller hva den nå heter funker?
<xt> http://www.h-online.com/open/features/What-s-new-in-Linux-3-6-1714690.html
<xt> "A further new feature in Btrfs is "send/receive" (1 and others). "
<xt> RoyK !
<RoyK> xt: :)
 * RoyK is setting up Bacula for some servers
<RoyK> er ikke så tøff at jeg stoler på btrfs og snapshotting og sånt
<Mathsterk> RoyK: sap?
<xt> RoyK, nei, ikkje enda
<RoyK> Mathsterk: sap?
<Mathsterk> fint :P
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-02
<RoyK> morgen
<Mathias> morn
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-03
<RoyK> gd mrgn
<WASD> god morgon
<Mathias> morn
<Mathias> dagen virket jææævla kort :D
 * RoyK synes tvert imota at den har vært lang...
<Mathias> matte/"prosjekt i fordypning" timene er dødslange
<Mathias> dreiing + elektro gikk på "nul komma niks"
 * RoyK prøver å få iDRAC på et Dell bladserversystem til å samarbeide, men det er ikke lett...
<Mathias> aha
<Mathias> du får stikke strikkepinner i det
<RoyK> ser ut som om lyse/altibox/viken fiber ramla som en stein
<RoyK> så fra 60Mbps symmetrisk til et dvaskt smalbånd fra netcom ...
<WASD> det är snabbt
<RoyK> ja, men for øyeblikket er jeg på dvaskt, trådløst "bredbånd" som ikke kvalifiserer for stort
<WASD> vad är "dvaskt"?
<RoyK> tja
<RoyK> dvask er når du er veldig lat og ikke klarer noen ting
<RoyK> vet ikke et godt ord for det
<RoyK> på svensk
<WASD> okej
<WASD> jag har bara 8mbit bredband
<RoyK> funker vel fint det
<WASD> ja, jag trenger inte mer
<RoyK> tror ikke jeg trenger mer enn grunnpakka på 25Mbps, men skulle kjøre en backup, så jeg oppgraderte til 60Mbps, og har ikke nedgradert siden ;)
<WASD> okej. Jag kör mina backups på en extern hårddisk
<RoyK> jeg tar backup til hjemmeserveren
<RoyK> og den tar backup til crashplan
<RoyK> det er noen terabytes
<WASD> heh
<RoyK> så jeg vil ha muligheten til å få tilbake tinga om ting går ned
<WASD> vad har du för data?
<WASD> jag har lite musik och spel och blandade filer
<RoyK> film og musikk og backup av diverse andre maskiner
<WASD> okej
<RoyK> jeg har 5 virtuelle maskiner der ute og en fysisk
<WASD> jag brukar radera filmer jag redan sett
<RoyK> greit å ha backup av sånt
<RoyK> filmer finner man jo igjen
<WASD> vissa
<RoyK> men greit å ha backup av viktige ting
<WASD> japp
<RoyK> *boote ruter*
<RoyK> noen sliter med store rutere der ;)
<RoyK> jeg jobber hos hioa.no
<RoyK> og vi har en ruter som går totalt  amok om det blir mye ipv6-trafikk
<RoyK> kanskje de prøvde å skru på ipv6 der på tilsvarende utstyr? ;)
<WASD> kanske
<WASD> det var ett konstigt problem
<RoyK> litt eldre utstyr har ikke maskinvarestøtte for å svitsje ipv6
<WASD> jag läser om OSI-modellen i skolan nu
<RoyK> så de ruter det med programvare
<WASD> okej, det är ju inte bra
<RoyK> noe som betyr at prosessoren vil slite litt
<Mathias> herrejesus jeg gleder meg til neste uke
<Mathias> får minst 50 mbit ned og 25-45 opp :P
 * RoyK fiker til Mathias med ei gammal gjedde
<Mathias> hva har gjedda gjort deg?
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-04
<Mathias> mrn
<Mathias> morn*
<RoyK> mrn
<RoyK> lltd ltt drlg md vklr m mrrn
<geirha> ai i åi e oae o oee
<geirha> s/oee/oae
<Mathias> trykket feil på telefonen :P
<RoyK> ;)
 * RoyK setter opp ubuntu på btrfs...
<RoyK> så blir det vel en do-release-upgrade -d snart, tenker jeg
<Mathias> btrfs var noe filsystem?
<RoyK> sånn derre copy-on-write-filsystem med støtte for snapshotting og masse annet gøy
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> definer gøy
<RoyK> bare ikke heeeeeelt ferdig, men det får gå :)
<RoyK> vel, snapshotting, kloning, checksum av alle data og metadata
<RoyK> litt som zfs
<Mathias> kult :P
<RoyK> mhm
 * Mathias kloner RoyK 
 * RoyK kjøres hverken på zfs eller btrfs
<Mathias> hva kjøres du på da?
<RoyK> sånn derre menneske, du vet
<RoyK> kjøttmaskin
<Mathias> ååh
<Mathias> kjøttfs
<RoyK> http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html
<Mathias> sfw?
<RoyK> les den der, du ;)
 * RoyK rota litt på lageret her og fant noen 3Com OfficeConnect 8-port 10Mbps-hubber *med* coax - kjekt å ha :D
<si-m1> hurr, eneste som er verd å gjøre med coax er å kaste det på dynga
<si-m1> og glemme at det engang fantes
<si-m1> eneste jeg forbinner med coax er støt og ustabilt nett
<Kagee> BNC-kontakter <3
<Kagee> ikke noe flimsy plastikk som brekker der i gården
<si-m1> nei, de bare sluttet å virke
<si-m1> selv om de var intakt
<si-m1> et av 10 t-ledd er kanskje ødelagt
<si-m1> evt. så er en av endemotstandene eller en av kablene imellom ødelagt
<si-m1> yay..
<Kagee> jeg har ikke brukserfaring for mer enn å koble sammen to.maskiner :)
<si-m1> lucky bastard :D
<si-m1> OH @LAN "hvem var siste som kom, du ødla nettet"
<Kagee> coax ja, ikke så fun å bøye
<Kagee> kombinere cat-cabel og bnc? :)
<geirha> Hehe, husker jeg var på lan-party da jeg var ung. Da delte vi en ISDN-linje med en coax-kabel
<geirha> Hver gang noen skulle koble seg på, mista alle andre nettet
<si-m1> TG hadde jo også coax en gang i tiden, det var kaos det
<si-m1> må ha vært litt jobb å være net crew på den tiden
<RoyK> Welcome to Ubuntu quantal (development branch) (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-16-generic x86_64)
 * RoyK var med på TG siste året med coax
<RoyK> 1998 eller så?
<Mathias> RoyK: ikke 1800-tallet? :P
<RoyK> dårlig med datamaskiner da - ikke fantes jeg heller...
<RoyK> mulig jeg er gammel, men det får være måte på :)
<Mathias> ^^
<RoyK> silverarrow: nettproblemer? ;)
<Mathias> silverircproblemer
 * RoyK sliter med å montere krank
<Mathias> husket glidemiddel?
<Mathias> olje med andre ord :P
<RoyK> har fett og karbonsmøring og sånt
<RoyK> bare trodde det skulle være krankstramming med senterpinne, som det er på gamle kranker
<RoyK> men det er det visst ikke på nyere XT-kranker
<RoyK> så da mangla jeg visst ikke noe likevel
<RoyK> så gjenstår bare å rette litt hjul og montere gir og vente litt på nytt sete og pedaler fra ebukta
<RoyK> hjulene er selvsagt selvbygde :D
<Mathias> eller gjøre som butikkene, sette opp jul og alt mulig rart tull 3 måneder før det skjer
 * RoyK lager egen sykkel
<RoyK> kinaramme, karbonsak til 3k
<RoyK> gir og krank og bremser til 5k, XT fullt sett
<RoyK> hjemmebygde hjul, kanskje 4k
<Mathias> krank høres ut som en eller annen sak fra oldtiden
<RoyK> og så andre ting
<RoyK> krank er sånt du trår på
<RoyK> pedalene sitter på krankarmene
<Mathias> vet det :P
<Mathias> "din forbanna krank"
<RoyK> så, kanskje 14k for en ny sykkel som ville kostet 30k i butikken
<RoyK> og med egen finish, blir nok fint ;)
<Mathias> kult det da
<Mathias> sparer jo mye da
<RoyK> det er ikke det
<RoyK> det er moroa av å bygge
<RoyK> men joda, det er gøy å spare litt også
<Mathias> er ikke bare gøy å spare :P
<Mathias> nei, må legge meg nå, 6 timer med boring og tull på verkstedet imorgen
<RoyK> svart ramme, svarte felger, svarte eiker, røde nav
<RoyK> rødt stem
<RoyK> holker (sånne håndtak man holder i) som er svarte, med røde kanter
<RoyK> rødt setefeste
<Mathias> "roser er røde, fioler er blå. snart flyr nav ut av ett vindu likeså"
<RoyK> svart og bittelittegranne rødt
<RoyK> passe porno
<Mathias> pffsfj
<Mathias> snart brukt opp kvota på nett igjen :s
<RoyK> mobilt "bredbånd"?
<Mathias> 5 gb på 4 dager på mobilt bredbånd, lal
<Mathias> eller "telefon-bredbånd"
<RoyK> jallaband
<RoyK> smalbånd til folket!
<Mathias> klarer å skrape ut 12 mbit ^^
 * RoyK sitter på 60Mbps symmetrisk
<Mathias> jeje, snart blir det 45/45 eller 50/25
<Mathias> orker ikke punge ut alt for mye for 100/100
<RoyK> altibox er konge
<Mathias> uff
<Mathias> går for eltele eller homebase
 * RoyK har altibox på fiber
<RoyK> én feil på tre år
<RoyK> noen timer i går - de var aktive på fb og svarte på spørsmål
<RoyK> ikke helt din jevne telehor
<Mathias> altibox leverer vel ikke hit uansett :P
<RoyK> homebase har rykte om å være slappe på support
<RoyK> så kjør eltele (som er tele2)
<Mathias> men får se om man får spesiell deal med noen av de som er her :P
<Mathias> vil helst ha likt inn/ut
<RoyK> greit med symmetriske linjer
<RoyK> så kan du laste opp eller ta backup uten at du sliter
<Mathias> det som er planen
<RoyK> DSL er jo asymmetrisk per design
<Mathias> skal også kjøre "åpen vpn" så skolen kan nerde trackmania og hva faen de ikke vil spille :P
<RoyK> bedre med fiber
<Mathias> skal ha fiber :P
<Mathias> skal faen ikke ha noe annet
<RoyK> Mathias: leser du bøker?
<Mathias> flatlands :P
<RoyK> http://craphound.com/littlebrother/download/ <-- den her er veldig god - skrevet for unge mennesker, men funker fint for meg som snart er 40
<Mathias> tips meg om *når jeg skriver at jeg er ferdig med flatlands*
<RoyK> det her er ikke flatland
<RoyK> det her handler om 2015 eller så
<Mathias> liker ikke å lese fler bøker samtidig
<Mathias> og sitter å leser i friminuttene/når vi sitter å stirrer i lufta
<Mathias> så er nok ferdig på mandag :P
<RoyK> og litt terror og litt statsterror og rollespill og tortur og sånt
<Mathias> (er på side 35 av 115)
<Mathias> tortur er morsomt
<RoyK> tja - les little brother ;)
<RoyK> trodde ikke du ville lese flatland ;)
<Mathias> skal på utplassering på mandagen
<RoyK> boka er stas
<Mathias> gikk lei av tetris...
<RoyK> k
<Mathias> kom meg til level 16
<Mathias> går jævla fort da :P
<RoyK> men prøv little brother
<Mathias> mon tro om dwarf fortress finnes til android? *sjekke*
<RoyK> den handler om folk som deg
<Mathias> får vel laste den ned da :P
<RoyK> Cory Doctorow er en rar fyr
<Mathias> folk som meg? småpsykotisk og asosial?
<RoyK> han slipper alle bøkene sine under creative commons
<RoyK> nei, tenkte mer på at du var ung
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> men kult at bøkene slippes ut som CC :D
<RoyK> Mathias: men om du er der, så les http://craphound.com/?p=1678
<RoyK> When sysadmins ruled the world
<RoyK> ei novelle av samme forfatter
<Mathias> hmm, epub eller pdf? :P
<RoyK> eller html
<RoyK> Cory kjører alt åpent
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/webgal/Cory%20Doctorow/
<RoyK> han var på litteraturhuset for etpar år siden
<RoyK> jeg tok noen bilder
<Mathias> RoyK: skal lese med aldiko på android :P
<Mathias> liker å lese på telefonen, høy oppløsning på relativt liten skjerm :P
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/bilder/webgal/Cory%20Doctorow/content/_MG_3762_large.html <-- Han fyren i midten prøvde å overbevise Doctorow at fildeling skulle straffes
<Mathias> og samoled skjermene er veldig greie å lese på (spesielt med grå skrift på svart bakgrunn)
<Mathias> lol
<RoyK> litt fornøyd med de bildene der ;)
<Mathias> fant ingen nedlastingsurl på sysadmin :s
<RoyK> sendte dem til Cory, og fikk tilbakemelding om at "that was priceless!"
<RoyK> http://craphound.com/overclocked/
<Mathias> begynner å bli litt trøtt ser jeg :P
<RoyK> http://craphound.com/overclocked/download/
<RoyK> det er ei novelle
<RoyK> i ei bok
<RoyK> men må nok sove snart sjøl...
<Mathias> natta :P
<RoyK> goða nótt
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-05
<Kagee> Firefox på 64-bits linuxsystemer, er den 32 eller 64-bit?
<geirha> file /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<geirha> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0xf2a5105f15ee93cd108cd5c2959076fab0a89602, stripped
<Kagee> takk
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-06
<malin> ved bytte av harddisk, så bryter man vel ikke garantien på pc-en?
<WASD> Det får du nog fråga de du köpte datorn av
<WASD> alla har säkert inte samma garantier
<Kagee> malin: vanligvis ikke, så vidt jeg vet. Mac er en annen verden, dog ...
<malin> oki, det er på en pc så
<malin> blir liksom så teit å sette opp en ny laptopp med en 5k4-disk :S
<brik> tror man teknisk sett bryter garantien om man åpner opp PCen, i alle fall på en del
<brik> men tror ingen bryr seg så lenge du ikke ødelegger noe :P
<malin> ok :)
<RoyK> du bryter ikke garantien på mac heller
<RoyK> om du bare bytter disk
<RoyK> men du får jo ikke akkurat garanti fra apple på disken du stapper inn fra et annet sted...
<RoyK> brik: om leverandøren sier du bryter garantien for å åpne maskina, får du finne et annet sted å kjøpe din neste maskin, type, bygge den sjøl eller noe
<silverarrow> noen her?
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to:  Velkommen til #ubuntu-no - spør og vent, ikke forvent at noen svarer umiddelbart
<RoyK> når tror du du får den ssden?
<Mathias> morn
<RoyK> natt
<Mathias> så fort tidene byttes :s
<RoyK> tror jeg må køye snart...
<Mathias> så tidlig? :P
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> åhh, yessss. xbmc hadde overscan innstillinger
<Mathias> har lett etter noe lignende lenge -.-
<RoyK> tror siverarrow har lagt meg på hatlista si - ham om det
<Mathias> å?
<RoyK> men sove
<Mathias> er egentlig litt dumt av meg å ha dette nicket på efnet, tror noen har hatt det før der :P
<Mathias> får avogtil noen sære notices og tull
<Mathias> får vel ta kveld om en time eller atten
<RoyK> silverarrow: ja, det er noen her ;)
#ubuntu-no 2012-10-07
<Mathias> kanskje man kvelder nå?
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> eller like gjerne venter til i morgen
<Mathias> mulig det
<Mathias> nvm, madrassen fristet mer
<silverarrow> ja, jeg er litt døgvill for tiden
<silverarrow> denne chasher i Quantal https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Nyttige-verktoy/Test-din-BankID/
<silverarrow> både ppc og i386
<silverarrow> god natt Mathias, om du ikke allerede sover
<WASD> Jag har lyckats med bankID på linux med https://fribid.se/
<silverarrow> godt
<silverarrow> er du precise eller quantal?
<silverarrow> quantal ser ut til å crashe mer enn precise
<WASD> jag använder arch linux
<WASD> inte ubuntu
<silverarrow> vi din link må jeg laste ned en bit for linux
<silverarrow> via
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> kanskje jeg mangler noe
<silverarrow> Min bank fugerer fint akkurat nå, men ikke standard testen til bankid.no
<WASD> den funkade för mig tror jag
<silverarrow> WASD: får du denne til å funke ? https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Nyttige-verktoy/Test-din-BankID/
<silverarrow> i to norske banker fungere den med vanlig java
<silverarrow> uten at man får tilbud om å laste ned noe
<silverarrow> hverken i linux eller windows, eller osx
<WASD> jag har inte java
<WASD> Det finns så få användningar för det i webbläsarn
<WASD> inte mycket mer än runescape
<silverarrow> WASD: jeg har kun installert restricted pakkene og en ekstra browser plugin for icedtea
<silverarrow1> tror noen restartet routeren
<WASD> https://test.bankid.com funkar för mig i firefox men inte chrome
<Kagee> Jeg skjønner ikke hvordan jeg _alltid_ klarer å ta feil rekkefølge på ln ...
<Kagee> jeg husker aldri om det er ln <link> <mål> eller ln <mål> <link>
<silverarrow> tidlige tegn på alzenheimer?
<Mathias> link mål var det vel
<Kagee> nei. det er <mål> <link>
<Kagee> Mathias: ha! ikke bare meg .-)
<Mathias> forvirrende du er :P
<Mathias> demens
<silverarrow> noen som bruker blueman?
<silverarrow> jeg prøver å få den til å finne telefonen min
<silverarrow> bluetooth altså
<Mathias> jeg prøvde det før
<Mathias> endte ikke bra
<Mathias> full krasj og kernelpanikk
<Kagee> Brukte det for noen dager siden for å koble til et bluetooth-headset. Fungerte fint. Kan sikkert prøve å koble til telefonen i kveld.
<silverarrow> hvordan gjør man det?
<silverarrow> jeg har blueman åpen, og så?
<Kagee> Husker ikke :) Det var så enkelt at jeg har glemt det :)
<silverarrow> lol
<Kagee> Eneste jeg kan tenkte på er at du må passe på at telefonen er synlig
<silverarrow> det er jo ikke mange innstillinger eller funksjoner i den
<silverarrow> ...jeg kan se telefonen min
<Kagee> Vel, densom pc'en ikke finner telefonen, så er den vel antagleig ikke synlig?
<Kagee> silverarrow: den må være satt på "synlig" i bluetooth-instillingene på telefonen
<Mathias> Kagee: les på nytt :P
<silverarrow> bluetooth er på, telefonen er satt på synlig
<silverarrow> det må være noe med maskinens bluetooth
<Mathias> husket å scanne?
<silverarrow> search?
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> jeg får ikke "device" til å aktiveres
<silverarrow> search er "invalid argument"
<silverarrow> ?
#ubuntu-no 2013-09-30
<SlimG> Jeg presterte å trykke en merkelig tastekombinasjon ved et uhell slik at de to skjermene mine ble "mirror" isteted for "dual extended desktop". Noen som aner hvilke taster jeg har sovnet på?
<SlimG> Jeg finner ikke snarveien nevnt i systemet eller på google
<SlimG> Det er en stasjonær PC med nvidia skjermkort og proprietær driver
<SlimG> Problemet er ikke å få den tilbake til "dual", jeg lurer bare på hva tastekombinasjonen er for fremtiden når jeg trenger den
<StoMpDev> Elvis007
<IvarB> SlimG: unity?
<SlimG> IvarB: Regner med det
<villy> SlimG! :)
<SlimG> hoppsann villy :)
<dr0pix> Noen som husker hva teknologien heter for å overføre filer fra androidmobilen til ubuntu-desktopen?
<dr0pix> For å montere den
<Dry_Lips> Android SDK?
<dr0pix> MTP?
<Dry_Lips> adb?
<Dry_Lips> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_adb_intro  ???
<dr0pix> Dry_Lips: Jeg driver ikke med utvikling av noe, skal bare overføre noen filer :P
<Dry_Lips> Skal du ha de inn på minnekortet, eller i selve rota av telefonen?
<dr0pix> Det blir det samme, jeg kan overføre det på telefonen
<dr0pix> Mobil --> PC
<dr0pix> Kan bruke dropbox, evt!
<Dry_Lips> Ja, eller bare koble til en USB kabel?
<Dry_Lips> Skjønte ikke helt hva du mente... :-P
<dr0pix> Dry_Lips: Jeg har en USB kabel! Og den er tilkoblet. Spøsmålet var hvordan jeg skulle overføre filene
<villy> Skal berre være å kople til USB kabelen, så skal den poppe opp som ein usb stikk :)
<dr0pix> villy: Jeg kjører awesome wm.
<Dry_Lips> dr0pix: skal vel bare være å gå til /media/yourphonehere
<Dry_Lips> finne fram til fila og kopiere den til din home
<Dry_Lips> Minnekortet på min telefoh heter noe slikt som "FBBF-1FCE"
<SlimG> I ubuntu er det vel noe ala. /media/dr0pix/navn_på_minnedings
<Dry_Lips> kan godt hende, SlimG, jeg kjører Debian på denne maskinen... :-)
<Malinux> bash: cd: /media/dr0pix/navn_på_minnedings: No such file or directory
<Malinux> :p
<Dry_Lips> Aha... Det er mulig at Awesome ikke mounter filsystemer automatisk
<Dry_Lips> dr0pix: nudge
<Dry_Lips> http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Automounting
<Dry_Lips> ellers må en jo gjøre noe slikt som dette:
<Dry_Lips> sudo fdisk -l
<Dry_Lips> (finne minnebrikken på telefonen)
<Dry_Lips> min er da typisk noe som dette: /dev/sdg1
<Dry_Lips> og da skulle det bli noe slikt som:
<Dry_Lips> sudo mount /dev/sdg1 /mnt
<Dry_Lips> og så skulle den ligge under /mnt hvis jeg ikke tar feil
<dr0pix> Dumt å montere tingene rett til mnt her
<dr0pix> =)
<winb> Jeg sliter litt med rettigheter her. Noen som kan hjelpe ?
<winb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6176596/
<tonyo> Noen her inne som har installert pipelight og bruke tv2sumo? Har et problem som irritere vettet av meg når logger meg inn på tv2sumo, får en popup som aldri stopper å komme med "autentication required" og teksten server tv2sumo eller nå sånt under, men nytter ikke hva man skriver inn av brukernavn og passord. Og iløpet av 1 minutt er det 20 av den samme popupen som ligger på skrivebordpanelet, og det bare kommer flere og flere. Noe
<tonyo> n som har peiling?
<Mathias> høres ut som et morsomt problem
<Mathias> synd at jeg ikke har tv2sumo lengere, og for å gjøre det verre er jeg ikke på en ubuntumaskin atm
<tonyo> Jaja, får  vel pine meg gjennom kampen som starte klokka 9 da. Nå skal det sies at jeg bruke ikke ubuntu, men lxle som er baser på lubuntu som igjen er basert på ubuntu. Så håpa vel egentlig bare på noen hadd en anelse hva det er som skjer :P
<Mathias> men pipeline, er det noe silverlight-ish opplegg? eller flash-greier?
<tonyo> silverlight
<Mathias> er det ikke en som heter moonlight?
<tonyo> nedlagt prosjekt, men joda er vel nå som heita det oxo..
<dr0pix> Får noe «Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 10 at Histogram.main(Histogram.java:30)
<dr0pix> » på koden min.
<dr0pix> Kode--> http://sprunge.us/MJZE?java
<dr0pix> Jeg innser ikke hvor det det skjer... =/
<jo-erlend> winb, umount?
<jo-erlend> tonyo, pipelight høres veldig interessant ut!
<winb> jo-erlend: Ser ut som dd fungerer fint
<dr0pix> pfft! (kommentar til meg selv :P)
<hjd> dr0pix: l får størrelsen MAX-MIN, men så forsøker du å slå opp TR felter i arrayet som er mange flere enn det inneholder.
<hjd> Hvis du stepper gjennom i debugmodus, er det sannsynligvis lett å se, siden du får verdien av j samt se på innholdet i l...
<hjd> Hvor er det du studerer, forresten? :p
<Mathias> langt inni datamaskinen :>
<dr0pix> hjd: Pilestredet 35, hioa
<hjd> dr0pix: Ah, ok.
<hjd> Hvordan går det?
<hjd> Jeg har bare vært innom der på NUUG-møter og diverse arrangementer.
<dr0pix> hjd: Jeg overlever nok. Jeg syns det er moro, og jeg hadde nok tjent på å bruke litt mer betydningsfulle navn i koden min :)
<dr0pix> hjd: Det funker nåm endelig! :)
<hjd> SÃ¥ bra. :)
<hjd> Ja, det hadde ikke skadet, for andre som skal lese koden din. ;)
<hjd> Men vi kan snakkes mer en annen gang. Nå begynner det å bli sent...
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-02
<tor_> hjelp, jeg har koept logitech k400r keyboard. men selv om det har norsk layout og ubuntu er satt til norsk layout oppfoerer det seg som det er engelsk layout.
<tor_> h[ploest aa bruke
<winb> bytt til engelsk og tilbake til norsk igjen?
<tor_> ha ha så enkel :) mange takk
<tor_> *enkelt
<IvarB> hehe
<jo-erlend_> :)
<njalk> noen som har opplevd at gimp settings plutselig er borte?
<njalk> og vet hvordan jeg resetter til default?
<Mathias> har ikke opplevd det, har though opplevd at nmap har forsvunnet på magisk vis
<njalk> er bare innstillingene med hvilke verktøy osv som var definert til å åpnes som er borte
<Malinux> det bvar visst folksomt her nå :)
<IvarB> jøss :)
<Mathias> njalk: mulig noen permissions på bærtur?
<njalk> mye mulig Mathias
<njalk> ser forsåvidt ut til at de burde funke de
<Mathias> kanskje en apt-get upgrade? :P
<njalk> kan ikke ha huske å ha sett gimp der i det siste
<njalk> kan vel gjerne slette .gimp
<njalk> å la den opprettes på nytt
<njalk> fiksa det det
#ubuntu-no 2013-10-04
<Guest92502> hdmi-lyd er forsvunnet, i lydmenyen er HDMI borte. Jeg har ikke gjort annet enn å oppdatere systemet nylig. kan noen hjelpe meg å fikse dette
<Guest92502> http://pastebin.com/fiZPLujA
<tor_> mulig å få noe hjelp iht HDMI trøbbel her nå?
<dr0pix> tor_: HDMI trøbbel?
<dr0pix> Bare å stille spørsmål direkte istedenfor å spørre om å spørre ? :)
<Guest96128> ok, hdmi er borte i listen over alternative lydutganger
<Guest96128> ubuntu 12.04
<Guest96128> det har virket fint kjempelenge
<Guest96128> men troligvis har en oppdatering av systemet nylig gjort noe?
<Guest96128> ikke har jeg forandret noe selv. bortsett fra nå etter hdmilyden ble borte
<Guest96128> jeg fulgt noen råd fra ubuntu-kanalen
<Guest96128> det hjelp ikke noe
<Guest96128> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=84e28da3c542dfba3d6d0820f467ff1a8746f40b
<Guest96128> http://pastebin.com/fiZPLujA
<Guest96128> any1?
<tor_> fantastisk, er jeg nødt til å reinstallere Ubuntu for å få lyd igjen?
<tor_> trodde 12.04 skulle være et stabilt LTS :/
<tor_> om noen skulle være i tvil tor_ og Guest96128 er en og samme meg ;) Vil gjerne ha hjelp nå så jeg kan høre på musikk i kveld. Livet er trist uten...
<njalk> sorry tor_ , ingen erfaring der
<tor_> ok
<tor_> pokker så ergelig når sånne ting skjer nærmest ut av det blå
<Malinux> Guest35362: det var en oppdagtering av pulse i dag tror jeg. Skal dobbelt/trippeltsjekke
<Malinux> jepp. det har vært en oppdatering av pulse-relaterte ting i dag
<Malinux> auch. jeg prater itl fei Guest
<Malinux> damn
<Malinux> med mindre tor er denne Guest
<Guest35362> det er riktig
<Guest35362> jeg blir guest og tor annen hver gang jeg logger på
<Guest35362> det er ikke sikkert det har skjedd ved oppdatering i dag men det kan ikke være veldig mange dagene siden. for jeg har brukt HDMI ut i lang tid inntil ganske nylig. oppdaget at det var borte i dag
<Aeyoun> Prr
<Malinux> hey
<Malinux> hey
 * Malinux er Malin
<andy_oslo> Hallå
<Malinux> Velkommen til ubuntu norge :D
<Malinux> vi har også en #ubuntu-no-offtopic til nettopp ting som er offtopic og prating og sånt :)
<andy_oslo> Er logga på der også
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-29
<Aeyoun> De norske Debian og Ubuntu mirrorene peker nå til Sverige. Uninett har vist fylt opp diskene sine.
<geirha> Har de ikke gjort det lenge?
<Aeyoun> geirha: først nå de ble så ute av sync at pakkesigninga sluttet å fungere, omdirigert i morges engang.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: mhm - fikk epost fra dem om at diskene var fulle
<geirha> mener å huske at den var omdirigert til Sverige en gang før også ...
<RoyK> geirha: tror det er en dedikert boks med egne disker - litt vanskelig å utvide sånne
<RoyK> (vanskelig eller dyrt)
<RoyK> UiO har en særegen forkjærlighet for å kjøre på dedikerte bokser - gammeldags tenkning, spør du meg
<Malinux> Aeyoun: jeg får enda ikke video i opera 26 developer for linux hos f.eks. dbtv
<Malinux> hva er galt med kodekene de bruker der?
<Aeyoun> Malinux: du trenger ffmpeg 2.3.0 eller nyere
<Aeyoun> RoyK: det er veldig oversiktlig i budsjetter og slikt med dediserte bokser.
<RoyK> Malinux: ffmpeg har vel gått ut på dato for avconv
<RoyK> Aeyoun: dedikerte, ikke dediserte ;)
<Malinux> Aeyoun: jeg bygde ffmpeg fra source, men det påvirket ikke noe
<Malinux> oppskriften som står nedi her: http://forums.opera.com/discussion/1845559/can-you-summarize-for-me-opera-25-under-linux-with-flash-and-html5-videos/p1
<Malinux> så har bygd og installert ffmpeg 2.4.1
<Aeyoun> Malinux: ah, sorry. du må ha ffmpeg 2.3.x. 2.4 er ikke ABI-kompatibelt med 2.3.
<Aeyoun> Aner ikke hvorfor det er løst på denne måten. :-S
<Aeyoun> (Alltid like gøy å distribuere programvare som binary blobs for Linux.)
<Malinux> Aeyoun: aha, da kan jeg jo prøve å bygge den i stedet :)
<RoyK> ffmpeg-folket sier jo alltid "bygg fra siste kildekode"
<RoyK> er vel en god grunn til at libav ble forka fra den
<Malinux> RoyK: men her snakker vi jo om opera-folket
<RoyK> tida jeg jobba med ffmpeg var det rimelig frustrerende å måtte bygge om hver gang det kom en oppdatering
<RoyK> de bytt jo om på alt - fra api-kall til flagg til hvordan gjøre ting
<Malinux> men jeg kan jo poste fremgangsmåte på ubuntu på facebook i fall noen andre har prøvd seg på opera igjen
<Malinux> tviler på at det har noe med ffmpeg å gjøre, men nå får jeg bare mobilversjonen av nettsider jeg besøker
<Malinux> og jeg får enda ikke noe video
<Malinux> nå har jeg bygd ffmpeg 2.3.3
<Malinux> jeg var litt raskt ute. Jeg får nå video på dbtv, men ikke på vgtv
<Malinux> går jeg til db.no, så redirecter den til: http://m.db.no/?www=1
<RoyK> funker det med andre lettlesere?
<Malinux> jeg kan jo teste
<Malinux> testet med chrome nå. blir ikke redirectet til mobilversjonen der nei
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> opera turbo eller noe?
<RoyK> eller hva det nå heter?
<RoyK> den som kjører ting via opera sine proxyer kan jo lett forstås som mobilting
<Malinux> sjekket, men nei, turbo er ikke på
<Malinux> dette skjer visst stort sett bare på db.no
<RoyK> ok
<Malinux> og aftenposten.no
<RoyK> mulig dårlig kode der, da
<RoyK> og forresten
<Malinux> vg laster normalt
<RoyK> å lese db.no laster dårlig kode til hjernen
<Malinux> kanskje?! jeg aner ikke :) irriterende er det jo
<Malinux> joda, men jeg leser flere aviser og om jeg ikke får lest db, så kan man vel kalle det sensur ;)
<RoyK> funker det med firefox?
<Malinux> skal sjekke
<Malinux> den går til rett side. desktop-versjonen
<Malinux> men jeg kan jo "løse" problemet med å legge inn en sak som heller starter firefox når jeg skal lese db :p
<RoyK> eller bare bruke firefox :P
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> men teit å bytte nettleser når noe plutselig ikke virker
<Malinux> det er liksom ikke noen løsning på problemet :)
<Malinux> hm, bilen har punktert, så jeg kjøper heller ny bil enn å bytte hjulet
<Aeyoun> Malinux: Opera developer tools (fra menyen): Emulator: Change user-agent
<Aeyoun> Se om det fungerer bedre om du later som du er firefox.
<Aeyoun> Det skal dog sies at UA-sniffing stadig blir mindre vanlig. Det kommer stort sett ann på skjermstørrelsen (vindusbredden).
<RoyK> Malinux: trenger jo ikke å bytte hjulet, da...
<RoyK> lappe eller bytte dekk
<Aeyoun> RoyK: ffmpeg ser ut til å være ment å linkes statisk (binary blob) og ikke dynamisk
<Malinux> Aeyoun: jeg prøvde å late som jeg var chrome i sted med user agent switcher. Samme skjer
<Aeyoun> Bytt hele bilen.
<Malinux> men kan prøve å late som jeg er firefox
<Malinux> prøvde firefox (Ubuntu) samme skjer
<Malinux> firefox (windows)
<Malinux> fortsatt mobilversjon
<Malinux> Firfox on Mac
<Malinux> mobilversjon
<RoyK> Malinux: eh
<RoyK> Malinux: hvilken side?
<Malinux> db.no
<Malinux> opera 26 developer linux
<Malinux> for å være helt nøyaktig: 26.0.1632.0
<RoyK> med firefox kommer jeg rett til dagbladet.no
<Malinux> det gjør jeg også
<Malinux> men når jeg kjører db.no i opera men later som jeg er firefox, så kommer jeg fortsatt til m.db.no
<Malinux> ved å endre user agent
<Aeyoun> Malinux: prøv control + minus ?
<Malinux> Aeyoun: jeg kan jo prøve
<Malinux> zoomet ut til det ikke gikk mer, samme skjer
<Malinux> kan det være noe redirectgreier jeg ved et uhell har aktivert for noen sider? om så er tilfelle, hva har jeg gjort?
<Aeyoun> Jeg har ikke mobilversjonen av dagbla'. Sjekket nå.
<Malinux> merkelich
<Malinux> skulle jeg prøvd en reinstall mon tro?
<Malinux> men det hjelper jo ikke om det er en eller annen setting et eller annet sted :)
<RoyK> winb: ping
<Aeyoun> Malinux: hvordan ser det ut fra et privat vindu?
<Aeyoun> Kan være noe i kakeboksen din eller noe sånt.
<Aeyoun> Control + Shift + N
<Malinux> jeg kan teste :)
<Malinux> det virket :D
<Malinux> så noe er rart i kakeboksen
<Malinux> så kanksje har jeg kommet borti en eller annen setting et sted, uten at jeg helt vet hva det kan være
<Aeyoun> Kanskje noen har sendt deg en m.db.no-lenke som har droppte kakesmuler? …
<Malinux> kanskje
<Malinux> jeg ser noe annet rart også
<Malinux> f.eks. når jeg går til extensions, så får jeg ikke se dem
<Malinux> vet at social fixer ble nylig oppdatert i helt ny versjon
<Malinux> så tenkte å deaktiver den i fall det er synderen
<Malinux> men får ikke opp :p
<Malinux> hvor ligger install-mappa til opera 26 ?
<Malinux> kjørte nå en apt-get purge opera-developer
<Malinux> og så apt-get install opera-developer
<Malinux> nå får jeg opp extensionsoversikta
<Malinux> men samme problemet med db.no
<Malinux> disablet alle extensions, restartet opera og nå virker db.no
<Malinux> nå kommer jeg dit jeg skal
<Malinux> da har jeg aktivert en og en extension uten at det har gjort det mulig å reprodusere
<Malinux> hm, det løste seg riktignok på db.no
<Malinux> men på aftenposten, så skjer det samme :)
<Aeyoun> https://youtu.be/fsgWUq0fdKk
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbQkInUThCw
<RoyK> kan nesten lukte svetten til Egil når jeg ser filmen
<RoyK> (og den lukta ikke godt)
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysUjYAi0WcQ
<RoyK> tror Egil representerer den sangen ganske godt :D
#ubuntu-no 2014-09-30
<Malinux> hm, nå er det altså kun aftenposten som fortsatt redirecter til mobilversjonen
<Malinux> om jeg i stedet for å skrive ap.no eller aftenposten.no, skriver https://www.aftenposten.no
<Malinux> da får jeg ikke lenger mobilversjonen
<Malinux> insstallerte https everywhere og da redirecter den til desktop-versjonen, men nå må jeg finne ut hvordan jeg skal få opera til ikke å blokke insecure content
<Malinux> da den ikke laster hele siden før jeg velger unblock
<Pyro_Killer> god dag godtfolk, kunne noen tenkt seg og oppdatere den norske wikipedia siden for ubuntu?
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-01
<Mathias> auda, den var gammel
<Malinux> er det denne som er så gammel? https://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operativsystem)
<Mathias> jeh
<Malinux> nå så jeg ikke så nøye, men hva med den er gammelt? :)
<Mathias> les litt, se på versjonene etc
<Malinux> ok
<mflott> dr0: U there?
<dr0> mflott: y
<mflott> nice :D
<skandix> ^^
<dr0> Dette er en norsk kanal, da. Også er det offtopic-snakk i #ubuntu-no-offtopic :)
<skandix> haha
<dr0> Må finne ut hvordan jeg krypterer med et cipher som er trygt og hvordan jeg knytter nøkler til dette, også må jeg lage en da :p
<dr0> Også skriver jeg i feil kanal
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-02
<geirha> Bokmåloversettere: Under  «gnome-terminal -> Rediger -> Brukervalg for profil»   er «Terminal bell» oversatt til «Terminalklokke» (i 14.04)
<geirha> Valget bestemmer om terminalemulatoren skal lage lyd når den mottar BEL-tegnet (ofte representert som \007, \0x07, \a eller ^G)
<geirha> printf '\a'
<geirha> Jeg synes «Terminalklokke» blir for vagt.
<citoyen> Terminalpling?
<geirha> Høres bedre ut
<Mathias> Terminalbjelle
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-03
<winb> Var det en svakhet i bash nå nylig?
<geirha> Ja, kom nye patcher i natt; oppe i bash 4.3.29 nå
<geirha> men er ikke noe farlig hvis en har shellshock-patchene
<Malinux> og der startet opera å start opp mobile.aftenposten.no i stedet for aftenposten.no
<RoyK> Malinux: heh - bruker du opera turbo?
<Malinux> RoyK: nei, har fortsatt ikke aktivert opera turbo
<RoyK> du får høre med arkitekten ;)
<Malinux> nå har den sluttet igjen :)
<Malinux> så nå får jeg desktop-versjonen
<Malinux> merkelich
<Aeyoun> Malinux: var det ikke noe i kakeboksen din sist gang?
<Aeyoun> Les innholdet der neste gang. Se etter om du har en kake som inneholder forcemobile=true, eller noe sånt.
<Aeyoun> Topic her er nå kanskje litt i lengste laget?
<Aeyoun> Norge har nå flere Linux-brukere enn Windows XP og Vista-brukere som eneste landet i Europa. Norge har også størst andel Linux-brukere i Europa. Skulle ønske jeg forsto hvorfor. Noen med teorier? http://gs.statcounter.com/#desktop-os-NO-monthly-201310-201410
<Malinux> Aeyoun: mulig ja
<Malinux> kakeboksen? type cookieS?
<Malinux> tja, nordmenn er gniene?
<Malinux> Norge er et it-land
<Malinux> hm
<Aeyoun> Malinux: cookiejar == cookie storage == "kakeboks"
<Malinux> ah, hvor er den?
<RoyK> kjeksboks
<Aeyoun> Malinux: opera://settings/cookies
<RoyK> cookie == kjeks, cake == kake
<RoyK> jamfør god oversettelse fra Mathias
<Aeyoun> Malinux: se også om du finner navnet mitt! :-P opera://about/thanks
<Aeyoun> RoyK: promp. Kakeboks er et langt kosligere ord.
<RoyK> heh - nei ;)
<Malinux> ser ut som ting ordnet seg da jeg fjernet aftenposten-kjeksene
<Malinux> Aeyoun: kult. jeg fant deg :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-04
<mhlds> malinux
<mhlds> Malinux
<mhlds> ble K-Lined herfra
<mhlds> kan ikke skjønne hvorfor
<mhlds> :s
<mhlds> #bitcoin-otc
<mhlds> prøve å få tak i han sturle :p
<mhlds> hvis ingen her har noen bitcoins til salgs?
<Malinux> k-lined?
<Malinux> hva vil detsi?
<geirha> Bannlyst fra irc-tjeneren
<Malinux> jaha? why?!
<geirha> Det må du vel spørre ircop-en som gjorde det :p
<Malinux> sant
<mhlds> Malinux: jeg har ikke peiling :s
<mhlds> jeg skriver jo nesten aldri her engang
<Malinux> mhlds: ikke sant :)
<geirha> kan hende en spammer hadde IPen før deg
<mhlds> geirha: jeg bruker irccloud
<mhlds> så det er godt mulig
<_404`d> mhlds: Kobla til med v4 eller v6?
<_404`d> IIRC får du en unik IP på v6 med IRCCloud
<mhlds> det er gjennom irccloud.com
<mhlds> ikke klient
<_404`d> Ja, kobla bounceren din seg til freenode over v6 ellr v4?
<mhlds> har ikke peiling
<mhlds> åssen sjekker jeg det?
<winb> ikke bruk irccloud
<winb> :)
<mhlds> hvorfor ikke?
<mhlds> hva burde jeg heller bruke?
<winb> Hvis det er slik at dere deler på ip-adresser. Du har ingen kontroll over personvern? irc over internettleser ?
<winb> screen+irssi på en server er alltids en vinner
<winb> mhlds: Hvis du vil kan jeg opprette en bruker til deg på raspberry'en min som du kan kjøre irssi på
<mhlds> winb: takk :) men ellers takk :) funker bra med irccloud hittil. bortsett fra den ene glippen
#ubuntu-no 2014-10-05
<ColdIce> Hei, jeg prøver  å komplierer kildekode, men får feilmelding fra ./configure om at noe mangler enda det er installert. Se pastebin: http://pastebin.com/VjYHKQvA
<Malinux> ColdIce: kan det være fordi du kjører lucid?
<ColdIce> Malinux, problem løst, ga opp 10.04 / 12.04 og installerte 14.04
<ColdIce> no problem
<Malinux> jepp. 10.04 er nemlig ikke lenger støttet ;)
<Malinux> men 12.04 er jo, så rart det ikke virket i 12.04
<ColdIce> 12.04 virket sikkert ikke fordi jeg oppgraderte fra 10.04 med masse -dev package installert
<Malinux> kanskje, men sånt burde vel oppdatere seg?
<_404`d> Har opplevd at noen ting ikke er i 12.04 repoene lenger
<_404`d> aegisub f.eks.
<_404`d> Selv om det var en helt perfekt versjon der tidligere ble den borte når det kom en ny release som tok sikte på 14.04 vil jeg tro
<_404`d> er noen andre men kan ikke huske hva det var
<Malinux> det kan jo tenkes, om det er tredjeparts-repoer og de ikke passer på å støtte lts-utgavene av Ubuntu
<_404`d> Kan sjekke
<_404`d> universe ja
<_404`d> Det var free men unsupported right?
<hjd> Føler jeg havner midt inne i en diskusjon her nå, men sånn konkret: hvis pakker blir fjernet fra en utgave til den neste finnes det som oftest en feilrapport i Ubuntu (eller Debian) som forklarer hvorfor det ble gjort.
<_404`d> Fullt mulig
<hjd> Klarte ikke finne en slik for aegisub dog, men den var i 12.04 på et eller annet tidspunkt?
<_404`d> Oppdaget dette etter en reinstall pga. dærlig disk
<_404`d> Yeah
<geirha> Kanskje configure-skriptet bare krevde en nyere versjon av autoconf
<_404`d> Høres sannsynlig ut
<geirha> For feilmeldingen sa ikke at cairo var for gammel, den klagde på en syntaksfeil
<hjd> Grunnen til at jeg spør er at det ser ut som pakken ble lagt til i Debian veldig kort tid før 12.04 ble sluppet (https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/aegisub). Siden utviklingsversjonen til Ubuntu fryser og kun unntaksvis tar inn nye pakker så nære release (og spesielt for LTS utgaver) høres det litt rart ut at de ville tatt den inn i utgangspunktet.
<_404`d> Tror aegisub har vært i Ubuntu repoene før 12.04, men kan være hukommelsen spiller meg et puss der
<_404`d> Men sist jeg sjekket hadde de ikke en binær release for Ubuntu eller noen Linux distro i det heletatt for denne versjonen så ble litt kjipt
<_404`d> Ikke stort problem da, bruker det bare i ny og ne for å kaste bort tid
<hjd> Husker du da eventuelt om den kan ha vært pakket kun i Ubuntu? For det ser ikke ut som den kom inn i Debian før Mars 2012.
<hjd> Jeg skal ikke si noe sikkert, siden jeg ikke kjenner til denne pakken i det hele tatt, jeg bare synes det er litt rart jeg ikke kan finne en bugrapport som sier hvorfor den eventuelt ble fjernet...
<_404`d> Tviler ikke
<_404`d> Kan sikkert koble opp den gamle disken og poke litt rundt for å se hvor jeg fikk det fra
<hjd> En mulig teori er hvis pakken ble fjernet som en konsekvens av et av bibliotekene den bruker i 12.04 ble fjernet. I det tilfellet vil jeg regne med bugrapporten jeg tenker på vil gjelde biblioteket og ikke nødvendigvis berøre pakkene som avhenger av det.
<hjd> Uansett vanskelig å si noe sikkert :)
<hjd> Litt generelt: pakker kan bli fjernet, enten midlertidig pga konkrete problemer, eller varig av ulike grunnen (ikke vedlikeholdt, erstattet av andre pakker osv), men da er det som oftest mulig å lete opp grunnen til hvorfor det skjedde.
<Malinux> _404`d: mulig universe er free men unsupported. jeg husker ikke helt :)
<_404`d> "Community-driven and unsupported"
<_404`d> SÃ¥ I guess
<_404`d> Well "not officially supported"
<ColdIce> her var det mye diskusjon gitt!
<ColdIce> jeg er noob i ubuntu compile greiene :/
<ColdIce> autoconf var problemet ja
<ColdIce> klarte riktig nok ikke å løse det på 12.04...
<ColdIce> jeg kom et steg videre med å kjøre: autoheader; autoconf; automake;
<ColdIce> tror det var de kommandoene
<ColdIce> + sette: Aclocal -I
<ColdIce> til riktig, men så feilet den på en annen package som manglet noe greier, den ga jeg bare opp...
<ColdIce> så løse alt seg på 14.04 :D
<Malinux> bra det løste seg på 14.04 i alle fall :)
<hjd> ColdIce: Bygde du noe som ikke var tilgjengelig i Ubuntu, eller for å gjøre det selv? :) (Fikk ikke med meg starten på diskusjonen)
<ColdIce> det er ikke tilgjengelig.. http://esminis.com/econverter/
<_404`d> Swfdec var ikke særlig oppdatert da
<_404`d> Etter det jeg kan se så pusher noen for en overgang til Gnash også
<hjd> ColdIce: Ok, bare lurte.
<ColdIce> hvor ser du _404`d ?
<_404`d> ColdIce: Changeloggen på Freedesktop prosjektsiden til SwfDec
<_404`d> http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<_404`d> Vell releaseloggen
<ColdIce> jaja, fin den! verktøyet fungerer da
<_404`d> Hva det gjelder swfdec -> Gnash ser du (iallefall i 12.04 repoene) at det bare er noen transition-pakker fra Swfdec til Gnash for Gnome og Mozilla
<ColdIce> hva mener du med Gnash?
<_404`d> Er en swf spiller
<_404`d> GNU Flash
<_404`d> iirc
<RoyK> http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/frp/frp-topp-bruker-metallskjorte-for-aa-unngaa-straaling/a/23309518/
<Dry_Lips> hehe, så den, RoyK
<RoyK> (han beskytter ikke hodet, da, men der er det kanskje tomt nok allerede?)
<Dry_Lips> Ja, han glemte jo tinnfolie-hatten
<winb> Likte den med treklossen til 4500kroner
<_404`d> Dette høres kjent ut
<winb> http://www.helseforhandleren.no/catalog/product/view/id/764/s/eterkilde-4-f-atherq-4/
<RoyK> http://www.osloby.no/event/Det-merkelege-som-hende-med-hunden-den-natta--7505742.html <-- boka er veldig bra, om en ung autist - må få med meg den der :)
<RoyK> #feilkanal
<geirha> freenode  -- ┃ #feilkanal: No such channel
<_404`d> Selv om det er feil kanal er boka fortsatt verdt å lese
#ubuntu-no 2015-10-01
<superos> swappiness er default 60 i Ubuntu. Kanskje litt for mye? Har en gammel filserver med 1G RAM og den swapper alt for tidlig.
<superos> Setter den ned til 20 og ser om den roer seg.
<superos> Andrew Morton has said that he runs his desktop machines with a  swappiness of 100, stating that "My point is that decreasing the  tendency of the kernel to swap stuff out is wrong. You really don't want  hundreds of megabytes of BloatyApp's untouched memory floating about in  the machine. Get it out on the disk, use the memory for something  useful."
<superos> Jaja.....
<RoyK> superos: swappiness er 60 som standard i linux (i offisiell kjerne)
<RoyK> superos: gammelt sitat, det der ;)
<Mathias> 100? da skal du kjøre med lite minne og ting som spontant tar mye plas
<Mathias> s
#ubuntu-no 2016-10-06
<lars_> Noen som har testet neon.kde.org?
#ubuntu-no 2017-10-07
<Toffe2> RoyK? :)
<Toffe2> Husker du jeg slet med virtualisering og debian kjernen som krasjet?
<Toffe2> Prøvde idag å kjøre 4.9 tilbake og da krasjet den igjen. Kun 4.12 som fungerer selv om det er backports.
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> sikkert nyere drivere på den nye, da
<RoyK> burde ikke være noe problem å kjøre på 4.12
<RoyK> 4.12 er ikke en longterm-versjon, da, så sikkert greit å oppdatere til 4.13 når den kommer https://www.kernel.org/category/releases.html
<RoyK> osv - fram til du er oppe på neste LTS
<RoyK> men igjen - funker det, så funker det
<RoyK> Toffe2: hadde du en dump av den panicen forresten?
<Toffe2> ikke mer en stichet bilde fra skjermen: http://link.jepb.no/mjW3
<RoyK> den forsto jeg ikke stort av
<RoyK> hvis du setter opp netconsole (google it), kan du få laga en skikkelig dump og få rapportert den inn til debian
<Toffe2> er jo hele panicen som står der
<Toffe2> Men nei 4.12 funker så bruker den ;P
<Toffe2> må bare få til en acs patch til 4.12 som virker helt umulig :P
<RoyK> hm - kanskje prøve med en upstream-kernel? #kernelnewbies på OFTC pleier å ha flinke folk
<ddybing> Artig å se at det er litt aktivitet her:) Har vært dødt de gangene jeg har vært her, hehe.
<geirha> Oi, du har litt tegnkodingkluss der
<RoyK> burde vel egentlig hatt unicode på alt nå?
<RoyK> som i utf8, ikke utf16
<ddybing> Ja, virker som det er noe galent
<ddybing> Så vidt jeg kan se er det satt UTF-8, men jeg får ikke opp deres æ-, ø- og å-er :/
<ddybing> Skjer noe merkelig med spacingen her ogs, ser jeg
